# December 2013, anyone? :)



## Hollynesss

Calling all mommies-to-be hoping to change their lives forever in December! :happydance:

I haven't seen a December 2013 group yet, so I thought I'd start one! (Sorry if there is one and I just missed it)

What are some of the things you are hoping to accomplish in the next 6 months before you start to TTC? Have you begun preparing your mind and body with prenatals, exercise, charting, etc? Have you begun buying anything for baby?

Lets get to know each other!:flower: A little about me: I'm 29, DH is 32, and I live in the US in the state of Florida. I have a great job, and will begin working toward my Masters degree in Public Health in August :thumbup: My plan is to get the first semester out of the way so that I will be close to graduating by the time LO comes :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

*Possibly*.... December 2013 is when OH suggested we start trying but I choked and we compromised on February 2014. That isn't set in stone, so I may be joining you in a few months :)

PS. I love the Dr. Seuss quote in your signature... it's one of my favorites! :)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hi :flower: 

I'm 22, OH is 23, im mummy to a 3yr old DD, we will be TTC christmas eve :happydance: 

I work mornings & OH works full time.

I have been trying to eat a bit more healthier & i will be starting pre-natal vitamins when we are at 6months to go (in 2 weeks) 

We won't be buying anything for baby until i'm pregnant - so hard to resist! 

Hopefully these next months fly by x


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, (possibly) PnkPolkaDots and LuvmyBubx! Its easy to talk about TTC, but pulling the trigger can be intimidating. Totally understandable :)

It is indeed very hard to resist buying baby stuff! You always think "oh, one little outfit won't hurt!" but although I've never fancied myself superstitious, this seems too important to risk it :)

I don't like to wish time away, but I can't wait for December :D


----------



## Zakir

I'm on track to ttc this December but hoping to push for my wedding night. Not too much though don't want OH heading for the hills:wacko: lol. Fingers crossed for now. Either way i'm still so happy to be in the home stretch for the really nerve racking wait.:baby: woohoo


----------



## Onions

OH has given me a promise that December will be the month so I guess I belong here! Currently working on getting my pcos under control and getting healthier.

We have bought a few things, I don't believe in jinxing and I think it may have helped keep me sane. 

I will be 23 and OH 24 when we start trying.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Zakir and Onions! :flower:


----------



## AliBiz

Hey ladies, my DD is 9 months so I want to start TTC No.2 around Dec. DH is saying he doesn't want anymore but thats really only cos DD is verg strong willed and challenges him lol. But I'll be 39 in Dec so don't have time to wait around. Also don't want DD to be an only child.


----------



## Hollynesss

AliBiz said:


> But I'll be 39 in Dec so don't have time to wait around.

Welcome, AliBiz! I always love seeing women who had their first baby in their 30's :) I will be 30 in December and I feel this way ALL THE TIME at 29! My DH is always worried about money, but there are couples everywhere who have happy, healthy kids with even less than we have. We finally compromised on December, so I'm hoping that it won't take too long to conceive once we start. Good luck with your DH!


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hello to everyone :flower: 

Is there anyone else who's TTC dates start & stop? 

We will be having a break in march as we are not planning a christmas baby then we will take another break in june/july as we don't want another march baby (mine & DD's birthday is in march) 

I know this will drive me crazy if i don't conceive straight away, i'm kind of hoping closer to the time OH will let us try a bit sooner :winkwink: 

x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm hoping December/January will be our time too :) We'll be trying for our first. Me and hubby are both 31, we'll be 32 in a couple of weeks. We've been together 9.5 years and married for nearly 3 years :D

I've been on prenatal vits since September 2011, so well topped-up there! I'm trying (a little half-heartedly right now) to lose the last 10lb or so to get well into the healthy BMI range - I'm a lb or two above it at the moment.

We originally planned to start TTC August 2012 but had to delay it. I'm waiting for health reasons but hoping to have it all under control before too long and have a plan in place for the extra antenatal care I'll need. 

(Saying that, I feel as rough as a badger's bottom this morning, so I hope I'm not being too optimistic in thinking of TTC in 6 months...)

I'm also doing some training at work and 6 months' time is really the earliest I can get pregnant to avoid jeopardising that. If I give birth before April 2015 I will have to delay my exams by a year but I can cope with that.

We'll be taking a break to avoid a Christmas baby also, but have no other specific times to avoid. I'd love a summer baby, as me and hubby have summer birthdays (he's one day older than me and I love the thought of us all being close together). But to have a summer baby this time we'd have to take a while to conceive, so I think we will just not be so picky this time and maybe try and time no.2 for summer.

I don't mind what we have, but we will only be having two (unless we have twins with the 2nd pregnancy!) so I'd like a boy and a girl, in order to experience both. Hubby is happy with 'whatever pops out' - he really doesn't mind, he just wants to be a Daddy :cloud9:

I really hope I get to stay in this group and that we all get to start TTC when we want to!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, MrsEleflump! 

I am a Christmas baby (December 20th!), and it really isn't bad at all. My mom always made it a point to make my birthday extra special and throw me a birthday party every year. She also always gave me a "little sister" gift on my sister's birthday, which is in August. 

Our TTC date never really changed, December was the first time frame we agreed on. My DH is one of those men who don't really want to talk about it until it's right upon us. I would love to have a spring baby, but really anytime of year is just fine with me. 

I will be working on my Masters degree while pregnant, so I'm glad to see someone else out there in school while TTC :) I'm sorry to hear about your health issues, Mrs. Eleflump! I hope they don't impede on your plans too much! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Lol, Hollyness, my little brother is a Dec. 23rd baby and he hated it as a kid, he felt like he only got one celebration while I got two - people (never my parents!) used to get him a joint birthday/Christmas present, or he'd get smaller stuff for each, while I always seemed to do better out of it all since my birthday's in June. He always used to get a present on my birthday too, but I don't think he thought that made up for it!

Plus hubby hates Christmas...maybe a Christmas LO wouldn't be so bad as then he'd have a reason to enjoy it, but I think he will start to enjoy it once we have a LO anyway. I always think for Christmas babies it must be really hard to get time off work for your birthday, too (I haven't worked on my birthday since I was at school, lol).

If we did have a Christmas baby, we would definitely make sure to do a separate birthday party for him/her, we'd even move Christmas if that's what it took :haha:

My health problem is coming under control...ideally I should be in remission for 6 months before conceiving but I don't think it's going to happen. It's not severe, thank goodness - I have no kidney problems - but it just tends to go on and on like I'm always in a low-grade flare, with worse episodes now and then. 

The antibodies I make against my own tissues could harm a developing baby's heart, though, so that will have to be carefully watched in pregnancy, because it doesn't look like the levels are going to drop :( I'm more worried about the effects on future LOs than on me, though there is the chance that pregnancy could make it worse for me.

I will definitely still be studying while pregnant, it'll be good to have someone to talk to who can share that experience, especially as I seem to recall we're in the same line of work! Mine is totally work-based but is still pretty intense, it's a major leap up from what I've been doing at work the last few years! Are you excited about your Masters?


----------



## Hollynesss

I did have a few get me birthmas gifts, but in those cases I ended up with many more gifts than anyone, so to me it kind of balanced out. As far as getting off of work, if my birthday lands during the week, my husband and I will go out to dinner on my birthday and we get together on the weekend with friends. The only issue with us if we had a Christmas baby is that his mom, his brother, our nephew, and me all have December birthdays!

That is good to hear that your condition is under control. I can't imagine how hard this must be, my heart really goes out to you :flower: Thank goodness for high risk pregnancy doctors! The hardest part is that you just never know what is going to happen. You could go through your entire pregnancy with zero issues and have a 100% healthy, beautiful baby, or you may have a few issues....you just never know. But to me it is a risk worth taking, as modern medicine is on our side to be there if, heaven forbid!, there are any issues. 

Its kind of funny, I recently had two MALE coworkers lecture me about how I won't be able to do it all! I'll be working full time, going to school in the evenings 2-3 days/week, while pregnant. I couldn't believe their nerve, having never been through it themselves! I have spoken to all of my friends who have LOs, and I value their opinion much more! I am very excited for my Masters program! I am going for Public Health, and to be honest I have no idea what I want to do with it yet. I do love working in the lab, but I don't want to be a bench tech forever. One of the things I can do with that degree is become an organ transplant coordinator, and as the lab works closely with that area it is something I would love to do! What is your concentration in your studies? Are you going for PhD?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, thank you :) It's taken some getting used to, and I'm not sure I'm 100% there yet...the thought of my body harming my baby's is awful, and there's no way to predict whether or not it will happen, until there are signs of damage. But if they find that I will have steroids to try and minimise it so baby will hopefully not need a pacemaker or be born with neonatal lupus.

I already have my PhD (thank goodness, not sure I'd cope with doing that now!!). I'm doing a diploma in dissection, which in the UK at least has always been a medical job, but things are changing and several studies have actually shown that the lab staff are better at it than the medics when properly trained ;) I'm only a couple of months in, and it takes between 2-5 years to complete, so a long way to go yet but it's going really well so far! I love it so much :) 

Will yours be based mostly at work or at uni, or a mixture of the two? An organ transplant co-ordinator sounds like such a fulfilling job...I'd never be able to do that, though, I'd just be in floods all the time, it must be so emptional.

Don't listen to the men, they have no idea! If we really want something, it's amazing what we can do when we put our minds to it! I worry about trying to be a parent and have a career, and do both well...I worry I'll end up doing a half-arsed job of both! However, we are not the first women to do both, and we won't be the last, and millions of women do both things amazingly, so why not us too :)


----------



## lauraloo24

DH and i agreed that we would start TTC on 1st January 2014, however as i am on the pill i had a cunning plan and got my diary out - worked out that I will finish a pack of pills on 13th December, then 1 week withdrawal brings us to 20th December - hoping i can persuade hubby theres no point me starting another pack, thus bringing our TTC forward just a little bit! Every little helps!


----------



## Hollynesss

That is brilliant, Lauraloo! It also happens to make perfect sense, how can your DH argue with it? Welcome (hopefully!) to Team December :D

MrsEleflump, you are very accomplished, I'm impressed!! Here in the states it is mainly laboratory staff who perform tissue sampling, cryo preservation, and we even view the specimens first and decide if they need to be reviewed by a pathologist. Doctors have so much on their plates, it is easier for them to have staff members to take a look at it and deal with the normal tissues. As far as autopsies and the like those are normally performed by a pathologist or a physician assistant. My work will be 100% in the hospital. I work at the Mayo Clinic and we are one of the highest volume transplant hospitals in the country. It is a two-edged sword, because on the one hand you have the donors who are losing their lives, but through them so many people will have a better, longer life. It is rewarding work, but yes, sad, too! Right now I work in the Blood Bank, where we prepare blood products for patients who needs transfusions, and we also support the operating room when there are major surgeries (like transplants!) I completely agree with you! It has taken hard work to get where we are now, I think we can handle some LOs on top of it :)

What do your doctors think of you TTC? Have they offered much advice?


----------



## MissN8

can I join please girlies? I will be ntnp jan 2014. just want to get cycles back to normal before officially ttc. I am 33 and will be ttc #1 so feeling like clock is ticking although doc told me I have plenty of time. I think an autumn or spring baby would be nice. think going to try the natural family planning method.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, MissN8! Of course you can join us! :flower:


----------



## Onions

Well after a deep discussion with OH about the ins and outs of getting pregnant AND getting pregnant with bad PCOS he has suggested we start in October. I guess this means I don't belong here anymore :S


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats, Onions!! I don't know if you saw my post about cinnamon, but I recently read an article that talked about how helpful it can be in women with PCOS or insulin resistance when comes to conceiving. Good luck!! :D


----------



## butterfly_xx

Hello everyone :)
Can i join you?
I am 22, my OH is 26, we have a beautiful little girl who will be 2 next month and we are hoping to start trying in December :D My OH would be more than happy to try now but i have a few things i want out of the way before we have another baby so that's why we're going with December (and as cheesy as it sounds, what more of a magical time than christmas to start trying)!! x


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, butterfly!! You are more than welcome to join us! :flower: 

Christmas is a prefect time to TTC! Everyone is happy and festive, love is in the air, and not to mention, chilly weather = baby making weather ;)


----------



## butterfly_xx

I completely agree Hollynesss! Christmas is my fave time of year too so it makes sense really :winkwink:

I am so glad i found this thread though, i am so broody it was getting to the point where i was thinking of just trying now  Hopefully it will be easier knowing you ladies are wtt too :)


----------



## spicyorange

Im 26 (27 in jan) and OH is 33. We will start trying somewhere between christmas and new year, i don't want to be off nice food and alcohol at christmas and also dont want to tell anyone (even family) until 12 weeks so not going to try before xmas - think it would be a rubbihs time to be newly preg., our general situation means may 2014 would have been the earliest we could have a baby anyway so hoping for a sept14 baby (i know the chance of concieving in the fist month is small but you never know!). We have planned when we start because we would like a sep-nov baby (old in the school year) but i dont think il be stopping once we start! i'd rather not have a dec/jan baby or a july baby but i'll get what im given!

it feels like a long way away but its 196 days to christmas (i have a count down on my iphone but people will think im just excited for xmas!) - its taken a long time to get a date out of my hubby but now i have something to aim for and it will be here in no time.

i plan to spend the next 6 months doing things i wont be able to do with baby (or preg) - because of life or money - i dont drink alot but making sure we go out for drinks or diner, do things sponantiously, buy nice clothes,spend quality time together, lie in, i've got to a healthy weight ready, budget planning - paying off debts. I'm trying to see this as 'nesting' time - the preperation phase... some how things can be more enjoyable thinking 'i wont be able to do this'


----------



## LovemyBubx

I can't wait to TTC with the christmas lights on either will def help get us in the mood :haha: 

i think christmas time is so romantic :blush: 

My OH still isn't talking about it though, i'm starting my prenatal's when theres exactly 6months to go & i hope he will start making a couple of changes to get his body ready with me - just eating a bit healthier & perhaps male vitamins. 

Anyone elses OH's doing anything to prepare their bodies?


----------



## spicyorange

i think for most OH's expecting them to do something 6 months in advance is a bit much...i've jsut bought a pre-pregnancy book for my kindle...but i wont be telling OH!


----------



## butterfly_xx

I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)

I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh you ladies speak my language so much!!! <3 

Welcome, SpicyOrange! :flower:

I am so broody that I have to physically stop myself from talking babies with other people, lest they think I'm crazy! I am addicted to this site, but I don't let DH see me on it because he already thinks I should be thinking in the present rather than getting anxious about TTC! I think its a guy thing, he doesn't want to talk about it until its right upon us. As for his body, he is a smoker (sigh...), and recently got a prescription for a medication that is supposed to aid in quitting, so that is a HUGE step right there in the right direction. 

SpicyOrange, I have been reading pre-pregnancy books and charting for about 6 months now, lol! My favorite book by far is "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant" by Jean M Twenge. It is simply wonderful, comically written, and it tells you what to do and what not to do from a medical standpoint without too much medical jargon. Love it!

This will be my first LO, and I'm SO excited!! I have to fight the urge to buy baby stuff (this would definitely freak out DH!)


----------



## butterfly_xx

My OH smoked throughout my first pregnancy (not around me though) and i hated it. He really struggled to give up and the first few weeks of him quitting was awful but he has (hopefully) well and truly kicked the habit now!
I am a little bit baby obsessed(sp?) at the moment... i spent an hour earlier looking at pictures of baby bumps on the 2nd tri thread :blush: i just want to be pregnant now! I am hoping this thread helps me relax a bit on that front! My OH is actually more excited than me so i'm pleased i'm not the only baby crazy one lol!


----------



## lauraloo24

spicyorange said:


> Im 26 (27 in jan) and OH is 33. We will start trying somewhere between christmas and new year, i don't want to be off nice food and alcohol at christmas and also dont want to tell anyone (even family) until 12 weeks so not going to try before xmas - think it would be a rubbihs time to be newly preg., our general situation means may 2014 would have been the earliest we could have a baby anyway so hoping for a sept14 baby (i know the chance of concieving in the fist month is small but you never know!). We have planned when we start because we would like a sep-nov baby (old in the school year) but i dont think il be stopping once we start! i'd rather not have a dec/jan baby or a july baby but i'll get what im given!
> 
> it feels like a long way away but its 196 days to christmas (i have a count down on my iphone but people will think im just excited for xmas!) - its taken a long time to get a date out of my hubby but now i have something to aim for and it will be here in no time.
> 
> i plan to spend the next 6 months doing things i wont be able to do with baby (or preg) - because of life or money - i dont drink alot but making sure we go out for drinks or diner, do things sponantiously, buy nice clothes,spend quality time together, lie in, i've got to a healthy weight ready, budget planning - paying off debts. I'm trying to see this as 'nesting' time - the preperation phase... some how things can be more enjoyable thinking 'i wont be able to do this'

Spicyorange so glad you posted on my WTT journal - we have oodles in common! In fact everything you've just said I could have written myself! We are going to be SO prepared by the time Dec/Jan comes!:happydance:


----------



## lauraloo24

Hollynesss said:


> Oh you ladies speak my language so much!!! <3
> 
> Welcome, SpicyOrange! :flower:
> 
> I am so broody that I have to physically stop myself from talking babies with other people, lest they think I'm crazy! I am addicted to this site, but I don't let DH see me on it because he already thinks I should be thinking in the present rather than getting anxious about TTC! I think its a guy thing, he doesn't want to talk about it until its right upon us. As for his body, he is a smoker (sigh...), and recently got a prescription for a medication that is supposed to aid in quitting, so that is a HUGE step right there in the right direction.
> 
> SpicyOrange, I have been reading pre-pregnancy books and charting for about 6 months now, lol! My favorite book by far is "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant" by Jean M Twenge. It is simply wonderful, comically written, and it tells you what to do and what not to do from a medical standpoint without too much medical jargon. Love it!
> 
> This will be my first LO, and I'm SO excited!! I have to fight the urge to buy baby stuff (this would definitely freak out DH!)

Oooh this is the second time someones mentioned the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant. I have loads of pregnancy books but not many preconception books - is it worth buying? I've found it on Amazon and contemplating it. Reading What to Expect before you're Expecting at the mo, its okay but a lot of parts dont really apply xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

butterfly_xx said:


> I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)
> 
> I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!


I am also 22 & i have a 3 year old daughter who will be starting nursery in september :flower: 
Part of me is scared about having a baby again & how my daughter will feel about it all but i think being at nursery with her friends will help & just need to make sure we have plenty of 1-1 time.

We have planned to start TTC christmas eve, but i'm hoping we will actually try a bit sooner :winkwink: 

It's great that the OH's are making some progress. 

I don't think my OH will start at the same time as me but hoping when he sees me making changes & starting to get more serious about preparing he might think about it :shrug:


----------



## AliBiz

So I was watching OBEM last night n DH came into the room, and I asked him did he regret not being in the room when Amaya was born, he said not really so I asked would he want to be there if we had another one and he said no babies just yet lol....believe me thats a good thing as until now he was adamant never again.... I reckon if I keep chipping away he'll be on board for Dec :)


----------



## lauraloo24

AliBiz said:


> So I was watching OBEM last night n DH came into the room, and I asked him did he regret not being in the room when Amaya was born, he said not really so I asked would he want to be there if we had another one and he said no babies just yet lol....believe me thats a good thing as until now he was adamant never again.... I reckon if I keep chipping away he'll be on board for Dec :)

That sounds positive!! My DH isnt overly keen on being in the room when I give birth either... am hoping he will change his mind!


----------



## butterfly_xx

LovemyBubx said:


> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)
> 
> I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!
> 
> 
> I am also 22 & i have a 3 year old daughter who will be starting nursery in september :flower:
> Part of me is scared about having a baby again & how my daughter will feel about it all but i think being at nursery with her friends will help & just need to make sure we have plenty of 1-1 time.
> 
> We have planned to start TTC christmas eve, but i'm hoping we will actually try a bit sooner :winkwink:
> 
> It's great that the OH's are making some progress.
> 
> I don't think my OH will start at the same time as me but hoping when he sees me making changes & starting to get more serious about preparing he might think about it :shrug:Click to expand...

I've never really thought of men preparing themselves, i think it's something i will suggest to my OH nearer the time. If not, i'll just start feeding him healthuer stuff, i cook so i decide what we it :winkwink:
I forgot we are going to stay with MIL at the start of december so will start trying after that i imagine. Nothing says turn off like your MIL sleeping in the next room :wacko: How do you think your daughter will be with a new baby?


----------



## AliBiz

lauraloo24 said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So I was watching OBEM last night n DH came into the room, and I asked him did he regret not being in the room when Amaya was born, he said not really so I asked would he want to be there if we had another one and he said no babies just yet lol....believe me thats a good thing as until now he was adamant never again.... I reckon if I keep chipping away he'll be on board for Dec :)
> 
> That sounds positive!! My DH isnt overly keen on being in the room when I give birth either... am hoping he will change his mind!Click to expand...

Well tbh I didn't want him there either cos he would have been a mess, he doesn't cope well with ppl even being ill let alone childbirth. I had my Mam and she was amazing, there is no way I could have done it without her. DH and my Dad were outside and came in straight after, so him not being there worked for us. No2 may be different but we'll see when the time comes :)


----------



## Hollynesss

lauraloo24 said:


> Oooh this is the second time someones mentioned the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant. I have loads of pregnancy books but not many preconception books - is it worth buying? I've found it on Amazon and contemplating it. Reading What to Expect before you're Expecting at the mo, its okay but a lot of parts dont really apply xx


It is absolutely worth buying!! I downloaded the Kindle version and it was less than $10. I am also reading "What to Expect Before You're Expecting" and I'm not all that impressed. It tells you all of the common knowledge stuff and it tends to ramble on. The Impatient Woman's Guide, however, is on point and tells you a lot of knew information. Definitely worth it!


----------



## LovemyBubx

butterfly_xx said:


> LovemyBubx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)
> 
> I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!
> 
> 
> I am also 22 & i have a 3 year old daughter who will be starting nursery in september :flower:
> Part of me is scared about having a baby again & how my daughter will feel about it all but i think being at nursery with her friends will help & just need to make sure we have plenty of 1-1 time.
> 
> We have planned to start TTC christmas eve, but i'm hoping we will actually try a bit sooner :winkwink:
> 
> It's great that the OH's are making some progress.
> 
> I don't think my OH will start at the same time as me but hoping when he sees me making changes & starting to get more serious about preparing he might think about it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never really thought of men preparing themselves, i think it's something i will suggest to my OH nearer the time. If not, i'll just start feeding him healthuer stuff, i cook so i decide what we it :winkwink:
> I forgot we are going to stay with MIL at the start of december so will start trying after that i imagine. Nothing says turn off like your MIL sleeping in the next room :wacko: How do you think your daughter will be with a new baby?Click to expand...

:haha: i can imagine having MIL near by would be a bit off putting 

My daughter is caring & likes to help out & she likes having a quick peek at babies in their prams, so i think she will love having a big sister role & i think she will enjoy helping with choosing clothes/bathing etc. 

What do you think your daughter will be like?


----------



## spicyorange

lauraloo24 said:


> Oooh this is the second time someones mentioned the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant. I have loads of pregnancy books but not many preconception books - is it worth buying? I've found it on Amazon and contemplating it. Reading What to Expect before you're Expecting at the mo, its okay but a lot of parts dont really apply xx

so far i've found it very medical stuff, beware of plasitc, dont use chinease medicine, but iv only read the first chapter...im not yet sure what i think


----------



## butterfly_xx

LovemyBubx said:


> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)
> 
> I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!
> 
> 
> I am also 22 & i have a 3 year old daughter who will be starting nursery in september :flower:
> Part of me is scared about having a baby again & how my daughter will feel about it all but i think being at nursery with her friends will help & just need to make sure we have plenty of 1-1 time.
> 
> We have planned to start TTC christmas eve, but i'm hoping we will actually try a bit sooner :winkwink:
> 
> It's great that the OH's are making some progress.
> 
> I don't think my OH will start at the same time as me but hoping when he sees me making changes & starting to get more serious about preparing he might think about it :shrug:Click to expand...




LovemyBubx said:


> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovemyBubx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> I think christmas is romantic too, LovemyBub. I guess it all depends on when i finish my pill but dont know whether to start trying at the start of December or the end... I quite like the idea of starting on the first though :) I dont think my OH will be doing anything to prepare his body, he quit smoking 3 months ago though so that's good enough for me :)
> 
> I've not had time to read the whole thread yet, do any of you already have a child? I have a little girl who is nearly 2. I am a bit concerned how much harder another baby will be but my DD would've just started nursery so hopefully that'll make it a bit easier!
> 
> 
> I am also 22 & i have a 3 year old daughter who will be starting nursery in september :flower:
> Part of me is scared about having a baby again & how my daughter will feel about it all but i think being at nursery with her friends will help & just need to make sure we have plenty of 1-1 time.
> 
> We have planned to start TTC christmas eve, but i'm hoping we will actually try a bit sooner :winkwink:
> 
> It's great that the OH's are making some progress.
> 
> I don't think my OH will start at the same time as me but hoping when he sees me making changes & starting to get more serious about preparing he might think about it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never really thought of men preparing themselves, i think it's something i will suggest to my OH nearer the time. If not, i'll just start feeding him healthuer stuff, i cook so i decide what we it :winkwink:
> I forgot we are going to stay with MIL at the start of december so will start trying after that i imagine. Nothing says turn off like your MIL sleeping in the next room :wacko: How do you think your daughter will be with a new baby?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i can imagine having MIL near by would be a bit off putting
> 
> My daughter is caring & likes to help out & she likes having a quick peek at babies in their prams, so i think she will love having a big sister role & i think she will enjoy helping with choosing clothes/bathing etc.
> 
> What do you think your daughter will be like?Click to expand...

I think she will be the same! She is very loving, always giving kisses and cuddles. She loves her little cousin too & he's only a few months old so keeping my fingers crossed she will be fine with it :)
I've been looking at moses baskets this morning, i just cant help myself!! Broody is an understatement lol!!


----------



## butterfly_xx

i have no idea why that quoted twice ^^^^^^^
I'm still new to this website and dont know how to go back and edit a post (as you can probably tell from my typo's lol)


----------



## Hollynesss

spicyorange said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh this is the second time someones mentioned the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant. I have loads of pregnancy books but not many preconception books - is it worth buying? I've found it on Amazon and contemplating it. Reading What to Expect before you're Expecting at the mo, its okay but a lot of parts dont really apply xx
> 
> so far i've found it very medical stuff, beware of plasitc, dont use chinease medicine, but iv only read the first chapter...im not yet sure what i thinkClick to expand...

Compared to a lot of other books I've read I appreciated that she only spoke about the important medical stuff. I love her writing style, I couldn't put it down once I really got into it! Give it a few chapters :) As lauraloo mentioned also, I felt like 2/3 of the book What to Expect Before You're Expecting didn't apply to me, but I felt like The Impatient Woman's Guide 80-90% applied to me! I think different books are better for different women, since we are all in different places in our lives.

Butterfly & LoveMyBubx, your little girls sound adorable, the way they interact with other babies! My DH is funny...he told me, "we're having boys, period, end of story." Haha! Its up to his little swimmers, but I am kind of hoping for a girl :) I think for me it is because I have a sister, and so I really don't have any experience with little boys. Of course I would be very happy with either gender <3

Also, I bought my first bottle of prenatal vitamins yesterday :D It is starting to feel so real now! I also began charting again this morning. I had gotten off track for the last 2 months because we just got married and then spent two weeks in Hawaii for our honeymoon. Back on the baby track!!


----------



## Lulabelle27

hey...me and my DF are going to be TTC#2 in December - we're getting married on 6th December so hoping for a wedding night baby (haha). 

My DF is a mature student, i'm a Finance Director. I came back to work when DD was only 7 weeks old, DF stayed at home with her and they have the most wonderful relationship! My time with LO (17 months ols) is all quality time, we do loads together. She has the most amazing and crazy personality and despite me being biased, she is absolutley beautiful! 

If we wern't to be married in December I would definitely be wanting to TTC just now, but it only took 1 cycle with our first so don't want to be a bride with a bump (only because I have my dress and squidge won't fit).

In the next 6 months I want to be more in a routine at home and keepong on top of things a bit more and a bit better

My and OH want to revive our sex life - it's been difficult with DD as she has not slept well since 6 months :(

Lose some weight - I am the same size I was whe I got PG with DD but would like to lose a couple of stone (didn't have any pregnancy or labour complications becuase of being overweight thought)


----------



## Lulabelle27

lauraloo24 said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So I was watching OBEM last night n DH came into the room, and I asked him did he regret not being in the room when Amaya was born, he said not really so I asked would he want to be there if we had another one and he said no babies just yet lol....believe me thats a good thing as until now he was adamant never again.... I reckon if I keep chipping away he'll be on board for Dec :)
> 
> That sounds positive!! My DH isnt overly keen on being in the room when I give birth either... am hoping he will change his mind!Click to expand...

I bet he will change his mind when baby is coming! I remember being adamant there would be no male doctors, felt really uncomfortable about what people would see etc and OH said he did definitely not want to see baby delivering - of course all of this went totally out ot the window! plenty of time to change his mind yet :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Lulabelle! :flower:

Congrats on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## LovemyBubx

Butterfly - i am in love with moses baskets & cribs, with DD we didn't find out her gender so we got unisex animal themed stuff but it was all very colorful, this time around i want more neutral things, 

I'm in love with this crib set right now, its easier to see if you zoom in 
https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Pure-Collection-Crib-Bale/450983,default,pd.html#q=crib sets 

Hollynesss - Thankyou :flower: i've always hoped for a girl too so i'm so glad i have my girl, now i don't really mind what i have next happy either way. 

And my vitamins are in my draw right now, will start taking them soon eeek! 

I'm not too sure if i will start charting yet or not, i'm thinking more just trying to bd more often :haha:


----------



## butterfly_xx

That crib is gorgeous, LovemyBub!! I think i want a dark wicker moses basket this time. We knew we were having a girl so everything was pink! Thistime i'd still want to find out the gender but would like natural colours like cream, beige, brown etc :)

Hollynesss, i wasn't fussed if i had a girl or boy first time round but now i have a girl i would say i want another one! Obviously i'd be happy with either but im keeping my fingers crossed for a girl :D 

Heyyy, Lulabelle27! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I'd love to get married near christmas :)


----------



## Lulabelle27

butterfly_xx said:


> Heyyy, Lulabelle27! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I'd love to get married near christmas :)

Thank you :flower:

Christmas is a bad time of year for my DF as his brother died around then so we thought it would be nice to have something positive to remember too.

I must admit I am quite nervous for TTC#2 as with DD things were very easy, and I guess we got very lucky to concieve so quickly. I am quite impatient by nature so I bet I will be a nightmare haha.

I am also worried about being judged by the MW's again for my weight and having to go under consultant care. Im a UK size 16 and 5ft3 but don't carry my weight well at all, and actually weigh pretty heavy (16st) so my BMI is high. I argued in my last pregnancy that BMI is not a fair inidicator in all cases but as you can imagine it fell on deaf ears! I had a healthy good pregnancy with no complications, and I didin't put on a single pound, but still got lectured all the time. The consultant even wanted me to see an anethatist (SP) to discuss having an epidural incase he couldnt feel my spine...im no specialist, but I can feel my spine. At the time it was quite upsetting so I really don't want to go through all of that again.


----------



## butterfly_xx

Lulabelle27 said:


> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> Heyyy, Lulabelle27! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I'd love to get married near christmas :)
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Christmas is a bad time of year for my DF as his brother died around then so we thought it would be nice to have something positive to remember too.
> 
> I must admit I am quite nervous for TTC#2 as with DD things were very easy, and I guess we got very lucky to concieve so quickly. I am quite impatient by nature so I bet I will be a nightmare haha.
> 
> I am also worried about being judged by the MW's again for my weight and having to go under consultant care. Im a UK size 16 and 5ft3 but don't carry my weight well at all, and actually weigh pretty heavy (16st) so my BMI is high. I argued in my last pregnancy that BMI is not a fair inidicator in all cases but as you can imagine it fell on deaf ears! I had a healthy good pregnancy with no complications, and I didin't put on a single pound, but still got lectured all the time. The consultant even wanted me to see an anethatist (SP) to discuss having an epidural incase he couldnt feel my spine...im no specialist, but I can feel my spine. At the time it was quite upsetting so I really don't want to go through all of that again.Click to expand...

Ahh thats nice :) Your poor DF though :(

I'm nervous about ttc too, my first pregnancy was horrific - hyperemesis until week 20 then severe pre-eclampsia & IUGR resulting in my DD being born by emcs at 34 weeks :(
I'm terrified it will happen again but i actually have a meeting with a midwife to discuss all this next month... Me and OH were more NTNP last time but i think it took us around 6 months to get pregnant, this time im hoping to get pregnant in the first month (unlikely, i know lol).

It's awful they wouldn't listen to you about your BMI, hopefully you have someone much more understanding next time :)


----------



## spicyorange

Hollynesss said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh this is the second time someones mentioned the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant. I have loads of pregnancy books but not many preconception books - is it worth buying? I've found it on Amazon and contemplating it. Reading What to Expect before you're Expecting at the mo, its okay but a lot of parts dont really apply xx
> 
> so far i've found it very medical stuff, beware of plasitc, dont use chinease medicine, but iv only read the first chapter...im not yet sure what i thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Compared to a lot of other books I've read I appreciated that she only spoke about the important medical stuff. I love her writing style, I couldn't put it down once I really got into it! Give it a few chapters :) As lauraloo mentioned also, I felt like 2/3 of the book What to Expect Before You're Expecting didn't apply to me, but I felt like The Impatient Woman's Guide 80-90% applied to me! I think different books are better for different women, since we are all in different places in our lives.
> 
> Butterfly & LoveMyBubx, your little girls sound adorable, the way they interact with other babies! My DH is funny...he told me, "we're having boys, period, end of story." Haha! Its up to his little swimmers, but I am kind of hoping for a girl :) I think for me it is because I have a sister, and so I really don't have any experience with little boys. Of course I would be very happy with either gender <3
> 
> Also, I bought my first bottle of prenatal vitamins yesterday :D It is starting to feel so real now! I also began charting again this morning. I had gotten off track for the last 2 months because we just got married and then spent two weeks in Hawaii for our honeymoon. Back on the baby track!!Click to expand...


It's getting better actually, think I'll take the useful bits now and think about it abit more when we are ready to ttc


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh my goodness, Lulabelle! So sorry for your DF, first of all. Your wedding should definitely cheer him up :) Second of all, I can't believe you were treated so horribly by your doctors :/ Overweight does not always mean unhealthy, and they should use your first pregnancy as an indicator for subsequent pregnancies. Its hard enough emotionally to be pregnant, but to have a doctor make you feel more self conscious is just shameful. 

Butterfly, that sounds rough! I'm sorry to hear you had such a hard time :( Hopefully your next pregnancy will be a bit easier :flower: I am also hoping to get pregnant the first month! We can dream, right? ;)


----------



## butterfly_xx

Thank you Hollynesss :) Well, i'm sure it's not that uncommon for people to fall pregnant in the first month is it? *trying to convince myself it will happen* lol!
I feel like im wishing the time away, hoping for December to hurry up... i want newborn cuddles!


----------



## Hollynesss

Me toooooo!! At my age they say there is a 20% change of conceiving each cycle, and at your age 25%. We could totally be the 1 in 5 or 1 in 4 for our age groups! Haha! My husband's brother and sister both have LOs, and each time we see them I just want to run home and BD right then!


----------



## butterfly_xx

We'll have to keep our fingers crossed that we are that one Hollynesss :D We can do it!! :D lol!
My SIL is pregnant and everytime i see her it makes me want another baby! She got pregnant in their first month of trying so hopefully it's more common than we think


----------



## LovemyBubx

I'm also hoping we conceive first try :haha:


----------



## Hollynesss

We can totally do it, girls! We are riduculously prepared, know our cycles well, and are doing everything right so far :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

I'm feeling so excited, thank you ladies :D
What contraception are you all on & when do you plan on coming off it? I'm not sure how true it is but i've heard that when you come off the pill you get a kind of fertility boost for a little while... have any of you heard that? I'm on the pill so i'm probably just going to take my last pack in November so then i'm good to go from December!


----------



## spicyorange

butterfly_xx said:


> I'm feeling so excited, thank you ladies :D
> What contraception are you all on & when do you plan on coming off it? I'm not sure how true it is but i've heard that when you come off the pill you get a kind of fertility boost for a little while... have any of you heard that? I'm on the pill so i'm probably just going to take my last pack in November so then i'm good to go from December!

im on Cilest and have been for 8 years, theres a few threads on here about people coming off BCP and it seems to vary between fertility returning straigh away and taking much longer and the advice seems quite mixed. i st down with a calender yesterday and worked out i will finish a pack on 29th november or 27th december - i cant decide which one to go for yet but im thinking november


----------



## butterfly_xx

I'm on cilest too (originally because it helps my skin) i've been on it for nearly 2 years now. I might do the same actually, i'll sit down tonight and work out when will be best to stop. Ahh ok, maybe i'll do a bit more research then, i am hoping for the fertility boost though :D lol


----------



## Hollynesss

I stopped taking birth control 3 years ago. My yearly exam that year showed cervical eversion, which is nothing really harmful, but it is caused by contraceptives. It scared me how the pill was causing these changes to my body, so I quit taking it. We've been using condoms as our only means of birth control ever since.


----------



## LovemyBubx

I came off the pill a few months ago because i just got really bad at remembering to take it & it made me feel nauseous alot. 

We just use condoms now. 

I've never heard of it giving a fertility boost before, hope it works for those of you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Hollynesss

I have a really stupid question for you ladies in the UK, haha! A "cot" in the UK is the same thing as a "crib" in the US, right? A cot is something totally different here, so I'm just making sure I"m making that connection right! In the US a cot is a small roll-away bed usually used for camping or for guests to sleep on, and its usually really uncomfortable, haha! 

I love seeing all of the different dialects on here and the different terminology for things! :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

I think that's right, here's a link to a standard cot bed https://m.mamasandpapas.com/product...e/cot-beds-cots-cribs/2709/#product-CBCN65100 :) This may be a silly question but do you have moses baskets in the US or something different/similar?

I have just done a silly thing and watched the film 'The backup plan' with jennifer lopez. It is a really good film and very funny but i am now a hundred times more broody!! aahhhh!!! Have any of you seen it?


----------



## Hollynesss

Ah yes, a crib and a cot are the same thing :) It looks like a Moses basket may be what we call a bassinet here in the US. Its kind of like a tiny crib that you can move from room to room to have baby sleep right by you. 

I haven't seen The Backup Plan, but I did watch What to Expect Before You're Expecting a few weeks ago, and it was cute! I also watched The Business of Being Born, and I learned a ton of things about child birth that I never knew. My broodiness is in overdrive, especially since one of my coworkers just had a little girl yesterday :) I want one soooo bad! My husband just got an excellent new job, and I have seriously considered moving up our TTC time, but I really do want to get one semester of grad school out of the way first.


----------



## butterfly_xx

I remember seeing What to expect when you're expecting and it was hilarious! I've just logged in to my facebook and the first status i saw was one of my friends saying she's in labour and on her way to hospital!! Usually i'm not fussed by that kind of thing but after feeling extra broody as it is i am also considering bringing out ttc date forward! I know i shouldn't because December is perfect money-wise and i want my daughter to be 3 (so she gets the 15 hours childcare) before we have another one and she wont turn 3 for another year... i just need to be strong and wait for December i think!

Congrats to your husband on the new job!! :) Ahh yes, that sounds the same as a moses basket! I wonder what other baby related words we have that are different...?


----------



## Hollynesss

Being patient is so difficult! Especially when you *could* make things work, but it isn't the logical thing to do.

Knocked Up is one of my favorite pregnancy movies, and its really funny!

Another big one is pram, which is a stroller over here :) I learned that one from reading Angela's Ashes a few years ago! Do you have different words for car seat or diaper bag?


----------



## butterfly_xx

car seat is the same but we dont say diaper, we call them nappies so it would be nappy bag or changing bag :) Do you have the same words for dummies and babygrows? I'm intrigued now lol!

I love knocked up! I had the pleasure of seeing that before i had my baby 
I'm in bed meant to be sleeping (work tomorrow) but i keep googling pregnancy related things and it's getting me too excited to sleep lol !


----------



## Hollynesss

Dummies = pacifiers in the US, and I'm not sure what a babygrow is! This is definitely fun and interesting!

I get sidetracked reading books and looking at fertility boosting articles on the internet, too :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

these are baby grows, also know as sleepsuits :) https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...s---3-Pack/LY0426,default,pd.html#q=baby grow

Is it true that you dont have gas & air in US hospitals?

I have chosen the prenatal vitamins i will be taking but i'm not sure if i can take them at the same time as taking my pill, does anyone know? I'll be starting the prenatals 3 months before ttc but wont be stopping my pill until the 9th December. I should be ovulating over xmas day, how amazing would it be to conceive a baby then :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hollynesss said:


> MrsEleflump, you are very accomplished, I'm impressed!! Here in the states it is mainly laboratory staff who perform tissue sampling, cryo preservation, and we even view the specimens first and decide if they need to be reviewed by a pathologist. Doctors have so much on their plates, it is easier for them to have staff members to take a look at it and deal with the normal tissues. As far as autopsies and the like those are normally performed by a pathologist or a physician assistant. My work will be 100% in the hospital. I work at the Mayo Clinic and we are one of the highest volume transplant hospitals in the country. It is a two-edged sword, because on the one hand you have the donors who are losing their lives, but through them so many people will have a better, longer life. It is rewarding work, but yes, sad, too! Right now I work in the Blood Bank, where we prepare blood products for patients who needs transfusions, and we also support the operating room when there are major surgeries (like transplants!) I completely agree with you! It has taken hard work to get where we are now, I think we can handle some LOs on top of it :)
> 
> What do your doctors think of you TTC? Have they offered much advice?

Thank you Hollynesss :D Yeah, that's the way it's going in the UK, too, but it's still a developing role for lab staff, so I'm glad to be in the first wave, so to speak :D There are some people who have been doing it a long time but there hasn't been a formal qualification for it all that long.

Transplant co-ordinator does sound like such a rewarding job, I wish you all the best in your masters, I'm sure you'll be able to manage it all just fine! :happydance:

My consultant is speaking to the local obstetricians to find out what needs to be done re antenatal/labour and delivery care and monitoring, and what drugs are safe while TTC/pregnant/breastfeeding. I think as long as I don't have a major flare they'll probably be fine with me going ahead to TTC. I'm finally getting tested for antiphospholipid antibodies next week, so if that's negative it'll put my mind at rest a bit. The anti-Ro antibodies are a different story altogether though and will need watching as we know they're positive already.


----------



## Hollynesss

butterfly_xx said:


> these are baby grows, also know as sleepsuits :) https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...s---3-Pack/LY0426,default,pd.html#q=baby grow
> 
> Is it true that you dont have gas & air in US hospitals?
> 
> I have chosen the prenatal vitamins i will be taking but i'm not sure if i can take them at the same time as taking my pill, does anyone know? I'll be starting the prenatals 3 months before ttc but wont be stopping my pill until the 9th December. I should be ovulating over xmas day, how amazing would it be to conceive a baby then :D

Okay, those are what we call onesies :) Do you have a term for swaddle blanket or mobile?

We don't use gas and air (nitrous oxide) for delivery, which is a shame! The only place it is used is at the dentist. It is called laughing gas here because it gives some people the giggles (like me!) I'm really not sure why it hasn't been approve for labor and delivery. We mostly use epidurals for pain management, but there are a lot of women leaning toward natural birth these days. I'm not so sure I could do it, I'm sort of a wuss when it comes to pain!

You should be just fine to take prenatals while on the pill. Its just a vitamin supplement and doesn't contain any hormones to counteract the pill, so you should be fine. Christmas would be a magical time to conceive!! Love it <3



Mrs Eleflump said:


> Thank you Hollynesss :D Yeah, that's the way it's going in the UK, too, but it's still a developing role for lab staff, so I'm glad to be in the first wave, so to speak :D There are some people who have been doing it a long time but there hasn't been a formal qualification for it all that long.
> 
> Transplant co-ordinator does sound like such a rewarding job, I wish you all the best in your masters, I'm sure you'll be able to manage it all just fine! :happydance:
> 
> My consultant is speaking to the local obstetricians to find out what needs to be done re antenatal/labour and delivery care and monitoring, and what drugs are safe while TTC/pregnant/breastfeeding. I think as long as I don't have a major flare they'll probably be fine with me going ahead to TTC. I'm finally getting tested for antiphospholipid antibodies next week, so if that's negative it'll put my mind at rest a bit. The anti-Ro antibodies are a different story altogether though and will need watching as we know they're positive already.

It has definitely been recent that the lab has started to take over a lot of these duties over here. Laboratory staff is in a strange place over here right now, as there is a huge age gap. There was a surge of laboratory schools back in the 60's-70's, and after that the major concentration was on nursing schools, so in the last 10-15 years there have been a ton of laboratory staff (called Medical Technologists or Clinical Laboratory Technologists over here) retiring and nobody to replace them. It worked in the favor of our generation because they pay increased a LOT when it became difficult to find people qualified. Now there are a lot of lab schools out there and the majority of the staff where I work are under 40. Its an exciting field to be in right now!

I worked in the chemistry lab when I first graduated, and one of my duties was performing all of the lupus testing. What is your current titer for anti-Ro? Fingers crossed that your anti-phospholipid is negative! :) I'm sure its not so easy to stay relaxed with so much weighing on your mind, but just try to keep your body healthy and relaxed, and get lots of sleep, and hopefully you can keep any flare-ups at bay :flower:


----------



## LovemyBubx

I think i'm starting to understand more why my OH still doesn't want to talk about TTC - although he made the decision to try in december. 

He thinks december is still a long way off - in my mind i'm thinking 'not long left must get prepared' he's thinking 'thats half a year away!' 

we are thinking completely differently right now :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hollynesss said:


> I worked in the chemistry lab when I first graduated, and one of my duties was performing all of the lupus testing. What is your current titer for anti-Ro? Fingers crossed that your anti-phospholipid is negative! :) I'm sure its not so easy to stay relaxed with so much weighing on your mind, but just try to keep your body healthy and relaxed, and get lots of sleep, and hopefully you can keep any flare-ups at bay :flower:

I haven't got a titre as such, they just report it as positive or negative. So, it's positive, lol. My HEp-2 was fine granular speckled, which corresponds more with the Ro than the dsDNA, I understand, but that makes sense, because even though I do have a positive dsDNA I don't have a lot of it. 

I really hope the APL is negative too, it can cause so many problems and I think I already have more than my fair share of autoantibodies!

As for sleep...I went to bed at 5 yesterday evening, woke up at 8.45 for my dinner (awesome hubby cooked :D), went back to sleep around 10.30, and woke up again at 8 this morning. Really needed it!!


----------



## butterfly_xx

that's cool :) We have the same terms for swaddling blanket & mobile. Hmm, i cant think of any others that might be different! I'll let you know if i think of any lol!

Oh i see! I dont think i could have a natural birth, if i VBAC next time i'm sure i'd probably take every drug they offered me lol! 

That's good to know then :) I saw the mens conception tablets but i'm not sure my OH would take them... I might ask him when i buy mine :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

LovemyBubx said:


> I think i'm starting to understand more why my OH still doesn't want to talk about TTC - although he made the decision to try in december.
> 
> He thinks december is still a long way off - in my mind i'm thinking 'not long left must get prepared' he's thinking 'thats half a year away!'
> 
> we are thinking completely differently right now :dohh:

Do you think he's changing his mind about when to ttc? I think alot of men are like that, i know my OH cant wait to start trying but he never brings up the subject, where as it's all i want to talk about lol


----------



## Hollynesss

LovemyBubx said:


> I think i'm starting to understand more why my OH still doesn't want to talk about TTC - although he made the decision to try in december.
> 
> He thinks december is still a long way off - in my mind i'm thinking 'not long left must get prepared' he's thinking 'thats half a year away!'
> 
> we are thinking completely differently right now :dohh:

Haha, you are so right about this!! Its amazing how our brains work so differently :) It seems like its just right around the corner for me, too!



Mrs Eleflump said:


> I haven't got a titre as such, they just report it as positive or negative. So, it's positive, lol. My HEp-2 was fine granular speckled, which corresponds more with the Ro than the dsDNA, I understand, but that makes sense, because even though I do have a positive dsDNA I don't have a lot of it.

This one thing I have a problem with in regards to some laboratory tests. We answer so many as positive or negative when it is at a certain number, but it seems like it would be so helpful to doctors to give the actual number. It would be really good to know if you are just .01 away from being negative, for instance. 



butterfly_xx said:


> Oh i see! I dont think i could have a natural birth, if i VBAC next time i'm sure i'd probably take every drug they offered me lol!
> 
> That's good to know then :) I saw the mens conception tablets but i'm not sure my OH would take them... I might ask him when i buy mine :)

I learned so much from The Business of Being Born....the epidural and pitocin seem to be such a potentially harmful combination, but I don't think I could do it without medication. I try not to think about this too much yet :) 

Oooooh, I wonder if my DH would take conception tablets! He kind of struggles with low sex drive, so I wonder if this would help. I must admit this worries me a lot when it comes to TTC. :cry:


----------



## LovemyBubx

butterfly_xx said:


> LovemyBubx said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm starting to understand more why my OH still doesn't want to talk about TTC - although he made the decision to try in december.
> 
> He thinks december is still a long way off - in my mind i'm thinking 'not long left must get prepared' he's thinking 'thats half a year away!'
> 
> we are thinking completely differently right now :dohh:
> 
> Do you think he's changing his mind about when to ttc? I think alot of men are like that, i know my OH cant wait to start trying but he never brings up the subject, where as it's all i want to talk about lolClick to expand...

I'm right with you with wanting to talk about it all the time - but i'm trying hard to keep everything to myself. 

I hope he isn't changing his mind, we have had alot of talks/arguments & tears to get to this point, his comprimise to me was TTC december & i agreed & i gave him chances to let me know if it wasn't what he really wanted & he kept assuring me it is what he wants. 

So i hope hes still sticking to that :wacko:


----------



## butterfly_xx

Hollynesss, is it like a documentary or a proper film? Might have to give it a watch :)
The mens tablets sound really good, when i was reading into it they say men need folic acid too which may be common knowledge but i certainly didn't know it lol! It can also improve the quality of sperm etc! Are you going to see if your OH will take them? Also, if you're worried about either one of your fertility there are tests that can be done to put your mind at rest :) I thought we had a problem at one point because we were trying for about 6 months and i (stupidly) assumed because i was young and healthy it would happen straight away!

LovemyBub, i'm glad i'm not the only one who likes to talk about it all the time lol! I must check this website 100 times a day to try help me cope with the broodiness lol and to stop me from driving my OH insane  Maybe have a chat with your OH and make sure he is still on board with the December ttc date, especially if he's the one who chose that month! It must be a man thing because, like you ladies, i also think 6 months is just around the corner lol!


----------



## Hollynesss

butterfly_xx said:


> Hollynesss, is it like a documentary or a proper film? Might have to give it a watch :)
> The mens tablets sound really good, when i was reading into it they say men need folic acid too which may be common knowledge but i certainly didn't know it lol! It can also improve the quality of sperm etc! Are you going to see if your OH will take them? Also, if you're worried about either one of your fertility there are tests that can be done to put your mind at rest :) I thought we had a problem at one point because we were trying for about 6 months and i (stupidly) assumed because i was young and healthy it would happen straight away!

Its a documentary, but its REALLY good! It does mainly focus on birth in the US, but it is extremely informative and taught me SO much about childbirth that I never knew! 

Haha, I didn't know that men need folic acid, either :) I also read that they need zinc for healthy sperm. I'm not really worried about fertility in either of us. What I am concerned about is that DH is very sensitive to stress, and if he has a long day (common with his occupation) then he just isn't in the mood. I'm really not sure how to help, but since TTC requires you to be on the spot that is my concern.


----------



## butterfly_xx

Oh i see, maybe think of a few things that could help him wind down after a stressful day? Relaxing music, a nice dinner, a massage maybe, a nice warm bath etc? Hopefully that could help :)
I have spent the morning in the BFP announcement(sp?) thread and it is getting me so excited!! When you get your BFP will you tell your OH straight away or would you try and tell him in a special way? I think i'd like to surprise him with it :D I was thinking of putting the test in one of them cases that comes when you buy a bracelet or necklace and then wrap it up as a present and let him open it :D i'm going to look in to a few other ideas too!


----------



## Hollynesss

Haha, it's so funny you mention that! I was looking at articles on creative ways to announce your BFP to your DH and I was getting all ready eyed and emotional while reading :) (I blame AF for that!)I definitely want to do it in a special way.


----------



## butterfly_xx

Me too but at the same time i think i will be so excited i wont be able to keep it a secret long enough to do something special, haha! Definitely going to try think of some good ideas ready for when it's time though!


----------



## Hollynesss

It's now July, which means......ONE MONTH CLOSER!!! :happydance:

Cheers to *5* more months, ladies :D


----------



## Zakir

As the time to try comes closer and closer i cant help but be excited, like out of my head super excited.And scared too. I'm not even preggers yet and I already know just about everything that can go wrong. I must say that having the date set and being able to plan has helped me a lot. Finding this site and all of you and your stories has made all the difference, 
thanks


----------



## Hollynesss

Haha, you sound like me! I've read every book, watched every documentary, read every website....sometimes I wonder if I would be better off if I hadn't read anything because then I wouldn't know what could go wrong, but I am a planner and I like to be uber prepared for everything :) I think by learning what could go wrong, we can better prepare for things so they go right. 

This forum has definitely been a life saver!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey ladies!! December is our month too :) Really excited!! I already have a LO who is 2 next month. I'm glad there is a thread for December TTC. Don't have to feel alone! 5 months is quite a long time but I know it will come quick :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes!!! We talked about it last night, and want to try from December for #2, so I am in! :)

This is my first post in WTT since WTT for my son, who was born on Valentine's Day. :happydance: Exciting!!

Still no AF since catching with my son, but we are switching from breast to bottle now, so it won't be too long before she rears her ugly head! :p At least I'll be able to start charting again - I've missed it!

Also - I'm envious of you first-timers. <3 It's such a rush to TTC#1. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, Bex, you're back! Excellent news :D Maybe we will get to be TTC buddies after all!

I had great news earlier this week, I only have tiny tiny amounts of antiphospholipid antibodies, so definitely negative, therefore no Hughes Syndrome, therefore (hopefully) no need for anticoagulation during pregnancy! :dance: My GP has offered to send me to see an obstetrician if my dermatologist/rheumatologist doesn't send me, so we'll see what happens there. Probably looking at eye and salivary gland tests for Sjögren's before the end of the year also. They're actually now thinking Sjögren's, rather than the lupus, may be my main problem.

I've got a week off work just now, so I'm having a great time doing not very much. The week is going so fast, though!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, ShamzLovesKai and Mrsswaffer!!

I am hoping that this 5 months will fly by with a quickness! 

Mrsswaffer- I am terrified, thrilled, scared, ecstatic, and super excited to TTC for #1! I have probably over-prepared by reading and watching everything I could get my hands on, but I've tried not to let the statistics of women who had problems conceiving freak me out :) I'm trying to do everything right ahead of time to reduce the chances of any problems. 

So glad you could both join us! :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Ooh, Bex, you're back! Excellent news :D Maybe we will get to be TTC buddies after all!
> 
> I had great news earlier this week, I only have tiny tiny amounts of antiphospholipid antibodies, so definitely negative, therefore no Hughes Syndrome, therefore (hopefully) no need for anticoagulation during pregnancy! :dance: My GP has offered to send me to see an obstetrician if my dermatologist/rheumatologist doesn't send me, so we'll see what happens there. Probably looking at eye and salivary gland tests for Sjögren's before the end of the year also. They're actually now thinking Sjögren's, rather than the lupus, may be my main problem.
> 
> I've got a week off work just now, so I'm having a great time doing not very much. The week is going so fast, though!

That is great news!!! I am so happy for you! <3 I hope things continue to stay quiet in your bloodstream :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Kate! I didn't see you here. :hugs: Yes, I am back in WTT. :D Mad, but we do want our little ones close together in age. If I were to do what my mum did after I was born, I'd be getting pregnant now! :wacko:

Good news about your blood, hun. :) :thumbup:


----------



## Hollynesss

A coworker today asked me if it was too early for her to start buying toys for my future baby. Haha! I am insanely baby crazy, but I haven't even done that yet! I have never fancied myself to be superstitious, but I have this completely irrational fear of "jinxing it" if I buy baby stuff before I get a BFP. Lol!


----------



## Zakir

Hollynesss said:


> A coworker today asked me if it was too early for her to start buying toys for my future baby. Haha! I am insanely baby crazy, but I haven't even done that yet! I have never fancied myself to be superstitious, but I have this completely irrational fear of "jinxing it" if I buy baby stuff before I get a BFP. Lol!

I have the same exact superstition lol. Sometimes I feel like even wanting baby so much might jinx me. Lol here I am wishing I was brave enough to start a baby stuff stash every time I read about them when all I have done so far is save up a few coupons of interesting baby things.


----------



## lauraloo24

My friend has already started passing stuff on to me from her little boy, feels a bit strange but also quite exciting!


----------



## Zakir

Yesterday I learned what broody really was. It all started Sunday evening I got really sad and angry after watching an episode of one born every minute. Mind you I have been watching baby shows since high school and this had never happened before. OH did his best to comfort me but I ended up tossing and turning all night. I dreamed that I was preggers. When I woke up and wasn't I became very broody. I'm a super cheerful person so everyone noticed right away at work. It was kind of funny to me that I couldn't hide it and finally had to talk about it which, by the way, made things seem a whole lot better. However I really hope that it doesn't happen again because it was really sucky for the most part.


----------



## babyluv82

Hey all, 

I would like to join this group 
Taking my last pill on Sunday and hoping for my bf to stick to his word that we are gonna ttc in December.


----------



## Zakir

Welcome to the December club babyluv


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Babyluv! :flower:

Zakir, you are definitely not alone! I have had moments where I feel like throwing a hissy fit out of frustration, but thus far I've held it together pretty well. I think the closer we get to that magic month the more difficult it will be to contain the excitement, anxiety, hope, fear, and giddiness :)


----------



## Zakir

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Babyluv! :flower:
> 
> Zakir, you are definitely not alone! I have had moments where I feel like throwing a hissy fit out of frustration, but thus far I've held it together pretty well. I think the closer we get to that magic month the more difficult it will be to contain the excitement, anxiety, hope, fear, and giddiness :)

I'm sure you're right. I'm lucky though that my mood usually leans toward the excited side. Though its easy to slip in the other ode when I'm alone for too long lol. I'm sure I can make it with less than five months to go whoohoo!!!:happydance: I think the wait after I start trying will even more nerve racking, so I might as well get used to it now.


----------



## TtcLucas3

Hey, I am ttc in dec/jan I will be 20 by then, a little young my partner is 25 past few months ive been eating healthier and taking my multi vitamins!! I am hoping to lose a little weight by dec and by then I will have my promotion :) Yes I have indulged myself a little and have gotten a few baby items here and there the temptation is just too hard to resist!!


----------



## TtcLucas3

I am wtt in dec/jan after my promotion and after losing a little weight to be healthy for pregnancy :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, TtcLucas! :flower:


----------



## Zakir

Welcome to the winter ttc club ttclucas


----------



## lorraine27

Meeee, can't wait, planned when to come off the pill, Hubby wants a September baby so it's Christmas TTC to us, i'm 29, hubby 33, fingers crossed i won't be drinking on my 30th birthday. We're getting all the house sorted now, we're talking plaster off the walls so would not want to be pregant with that dust anyway. Friend just announced she's pregnant last night after 3 months of marriage,i didn't sleep well last night thinking about it, i'm happy for her but doesn't stop the jealousy, we'd be over 3 years married in dec, my time will come


----------



## babyluv82

I cant wait either. I just turned 31, bf is 23 and i really have the wish of having a Baby.
He says we will ttc in december and im soooo hoping he will stick up to his Word.

Keep your fingers crossed for me chickas.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Lorraine!

I love seeing other ladies near 30 and up! When is your birthday, Lorraine? I'll be 30 on December 20th, so no drinking on my 30th, either :)


----------



## lorraine27

I'm not till 30 till May, quite good cause if everything goes as planned in December, 20 week scan will be in may so might use a birthday celebration to break news on the gender.

I think 30+ is more common than ever now.

Looking back at other peoples replies, i too will be having a stop start TTC if it doesn't happen straight away, would like to avoid Christmas, my brothers is the 19th Dec and i think it bug him, although the idea of a little present in August Hollynesss is a good idea, breaks up the year, also it seems as though my family on DH side is pretty much all born in April and May, 8 birthdays in total, with me and DH 2 weeks apart, don't want another May birthday. If it really isn't happening then i'd go for whenever we can but to start with we'd like to choose as much as possible birth months.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi:flower: i was originally waiting to try after the wedding but me and oh have decided we want to start ttc before so im around 2 months at the wedding.this suits us perfectly and birthdays wont land too close together. my lo has already started asking for a brother or sister!!! so hi all december ttcers :hi: im also currently on the pill which i plan to stop soon but im not sure when i should and i havent started any vits yet, im a little clueless as lo wasnt planned:dohh:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Upsy Daisy! :flower: Congrats on getting married!! I am a newlywed myself, and can't wait to start our family <3

I think most doctors recommend stopping BCPs around 3 months prior to TTC, but it may not hurt to make a pre-conception appointment and get your doctor's opinion :) 

4.5 months, ladies!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Another month has ticked by, leaving only 4 until our time arrives!!!

LovemyBubx, a huge congratulations to you for moving on ahead of schedule! <3 Lots of baby dust to you :dust:

How are your preparations going, ladies? I have been sticking with my prenatals, my husband has quit smoking (WOOHOO!!!!), and I am hitting the gym every day after work. My husband will be buying a new car in the next couple of months, and he talked about making sure it can hold car seats :) Just LOVE hearing him talk like this!! 

I am get VERY excited!! Hope all of you ladies are doing excellent!! :D


----------



## babyluv82

Thanks holly.

Excited for u that hubby is talking like that. My bf seems not interested about talking since its not a topic until December he says :-\
I'm starting to become very impatient and would like to start now. Especially since I have a feeling about my workplace shutting down at the end of this year which would impact on my maternity pay BIG TIME! But its just a feeling I have....


----------



## Hollynesss

I feel your pain, babyluv! My husband talking like that was a HUGE step, as we had a big fight about all the baby stuff back in April and he made me promise to quit talking about it until December. The baby talk still makes him really uncomfortable (I don't understand men in this way!), but he is slowly but surely coming around. He wants kids just as much as I do, it just seems like taking the plunge is much harder for them than it is for us. I guess its because they don't have a uterus screaming at them to put a baby in it! haha. 

I hope things at work start looking up! That would be a major bummer if they shut down. Have you thought about looking for other places just in case?


----------



## babyluv82

Haha, I agree on the uterus screaming...lol

I haven't looked at other jobs yet since its just a feeling of mine. I actually didn't work anywhere else. I've been here for almost 10 years and I would hate for this place to shut down before I have a baby. I will look at other jobs as soon as we are notified that they WILL shut down. I'm still hoping but it makes me want to ttc NOW even more and bf just doesn't want to hear it or doesn't understand the situation.
I'm just gonna have to be patient, I have no other choice.


----------



## dollych

Hello!!!,

Can I join? xx We will be TTC #3 in Dec we have two Boys, 3 and 6 months. We always wanted a big family so we are having them close together. I am 36, 37 in May so hopefully will be pregnant before May!!. Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## EmmaLK

Hollynesss said:


> (I don't understand men in this way!), but he is slowly but surely coming around. He wants kids just as much as I do, it just seems like taking the plunge is much harder for them than it is for us. I guess its because they don't have a uterus screaming at them to put a baby in it!

I hear you!


----------



## Hollynesss

Absolutely, dollych!! Welcome!! :flower:

I don't think I've seen you around, EmmaLK, welcome to you, too!! :Flower:

I'm trying for #1 in December, but hope to have mine close-ish together as well :)


----------



## EmmaLK

Hi ladies, yes I definitely think December is our month now - DH is finally starting to understand that these things take time especially at our age (33 & 35) and that we should get cracking soon.


----------



## Zakir

Welcome to the December club EmmaLK and dollych.
The time is getting closer for us and I'm getting excited but one thing i have noticed I have is a definite uptick in broodiness. Enough so that OH is keyed in to it. his advice is always "you need to settle down" lol. However, I think I'm actually enjoying myself even when I'm at my broodiest, especially since I know I'm not alone in feeling this way and even more so because OH understands that its part of my nature to feel this way. And so while I wait very impatiently I am feeling very self indulged and that's quite nice.


----------



## EmmaLK

I think it's nice to actually enjoy being broody without having to cover it up or feel guilty or embarrassed about it - we're ready for babies!


----------



## Hollynesss

Totally agree!! 

I am so grateful for this forum, not only to be able to indulge in my broodiness, but also just to know that there are other girls out there who feel the exact same as I do :) I am being cautious by not being the one to bring up anything baby, but to let DH be the one to do it. (Such as our Santa conversation!)


----------



## Zakir

Hollynesss said:


> Totally agree!!
> 
> I am so grateful for this forum, not only to be able to indulge in my broodiness, but also just to know that there are other girls out there who feel the exact same as I do :) I am being cautious by not being the one to bring up anything baby, but to let DH be the one to do it. (Such as our Santa conversation!)

I really struggle when it comes to keeping the baby crazies to myself. I fear pushing my OH away though he says that I wont no matter what. But it still worries me. lately though, like your DH, my OH has been bringing stuff up on his own. In those moments it really feels like its going to happen, like for real! :happydance:


----------



## Cha3

Hi all, my and oh have been together almost 4 1/2 years. Planning on TTC Christmas Eve! Literally can't stop looking at baby clothes, although he did allow me to buy my dream pram, a vintage silvercross! 
I hope my cycles will have regulated by then and my endo and pcos will be under control. I will be still at uni until June 2014.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Cha3!! :flower:

Christmas Eve is a very romantic day to begin TTC :) I think my husband would freak if I bought anything baby related just yet, that is so awesome that yours let you get your dream stroller! (pram) I will be in graduate school while we are TTC, so I can relate with the whole school thing.


----------



## LiLi2

We are WTT until somewhere between October/November and January.. December is a nice middle ground though so I thought I'd pop in. 

Hollyness: I read the first post in this thread... I am also a Floridian! Shooting you a message :)


----------



## Cha3

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Cha3!! :flower:
> 
> Christmas Eve is a very romantic day to begin TTC :) I think my husband would freak if I bought anything baby related just yet, that is so awesome that yours let you get your dream stroller! (pram) I will be in graduate school while we are TTC, so I can relate with the whole school thing.

I know, I was like ooh a vintage pram on ebay, bid and won it! oh was like well you will need it some day. xx


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Lili!! :flower:

I decided I want to go to Disney World for my 30th birthday in December, so I was kinda thinking that it would be awesome to begin TTC then :D (I've lived in Florida for 4 years and still haven't been to Disney!) 

I am super excited for the rest of this year to fly by :happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

Just wanted to drop in and say hello to all of you lovely December hopefuls :)

How are all of your TTC preps going? I am starting to use OPKs along with my charting just to get some practice. I want to give my husband and I the best possible chance of getting it right the first few cycles that we try. I'm currently on CD10 and got a VERY faint line this morning, so I'm looking forward to watching that line get darker and darker :)

So many of the regulars in WTT have moved over or are about to move over. Its bittersweet to see them go, but we'll be there right along with them in ~3 months :flower:


----------



## babyluv82

Im on CD 14 and had a faint line in the morning but in the afternoon I had a fat line...wohoo.
Good luck getting ur opk positive


----------



## vikster

I am ttc in December 2013 too! X


----------



## Hollynesss

Yay! Welcome, Vikster!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hey, just dropping in again, I've been away from this thread too long!

I have my rheumatologist appointment in just under 3 weeks, so not long to go now to see about how the medications I'm on will be for TTC. Should be fine, but waiting to hear back from the obstetricians about it. I'm feeling not too bad at the moment, no significant flare-ups right now, though I did overdo it in the garden the other day and I was really sore all over and my wrist swelled up like an egg. A day of firm bandaging to keep it still, though, and it was much better. 

Work-wise, I'm safe as far as my current role goes, if I get pregnant, they won't take it away from me. I still find it hard to believe that, but I feel, especially after the last couple of days, that I have enough support in my corner to prevent it being taken away from me if I do get pregnant and have 6 months of mat. leave.

Hubby asked me the other day, in front of our two closest friends, 'honey, when we have kids, can I be in charge of their musical education?' with a big grin on his face :cloud9: We've been doing a little more of the 'when we have kids' thing lately, so thankfully he's not changing his mind :)

I'm definitely getting more excited about finally TTC and hopefully having a teeny bean on board before long :)


----------



## lucylu79

Hi all!!

Just read most of this thread, it's just what I've been looking for! Hubby and I will be baby dancing nov/dec/jan time, he thinks jan but I'm working on a bit earlier as I'd love an aug baby. My bday is in jan so I really would prefer not to have a baby around that time, it sucked growing up people forgetting so close to crimbo!

My implant comes out on mon as my periods are all over the place, I had three in July! Think I've tracked when my actual one is but as soon as this wretched implant is out I will track it properly.

We already have a little boy who will be 2 and a half in oct, can't wait to give him a brother or a sister!

Looking forward to chatting with you and hearing all your lovely stories!


----------



## LilyValley

Hi ladies, can I join? :flower:

I have a DS who will be 1 in November, we'd like a brother or sister for him quite soon. Lots of people have said I must be mad but I'm excited to have 2 close together, I just think that what I'm doing for one I can do for two :happydance:.

We're going to start trying in December with the hopes of having another LO by September/October, I'm hoping everything goes to plan! At first I wasn't in any rush but lately I really can't wait, I get all excited every time I see a tiny baby. And the older my LO gets, the more fun he becomes; I've loved every stage so far and I can't wait to do it all again. I know DS will love having a sibling close in age. So at the moment I'm 'trying to wait' rather than 'waiting to try' :coffee:

Nice to meet everyone, it's taking me a while to catch up with the thread but I'm trying!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome LucyLu and LilyValley!! :flower: Very nice to meet you both!

I want to have ours relatively close together as well :) It's all about what works best for you! 

MrsEleflump, it is great to hear from you again! I am glad you're doing well :) It's illegal here for an employer to not save your job while you're on maternity leave, is it different over there? Our maternity benefits are rubbish compared to most countries, but at least we have that bit of security. Glad to hear your hubby is getting excited! That is so sweet that he's thinking about things like that :) Mine is cautiously excited, but Im still terrified that he'll back out in December. I don't think he will, but that tiny fear is still there. 

Only 3 months girls!! According to FF I will be ovulating on Christmas Day <3 I Can't wait!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hollynesss said:


> MrsEleflump, it is great to hear from you again! I am glad you're doing well :) It's illegal here for an employer to not save your job while you're on maternity leave, is it different over there? Our maternity benefits are rubbish compared to most countries, but at least we have that bit of security. Glad to hear your hubby is getting excited! That is so sweet that he's thinking about things like that :) Mine is cautiously excited, but Im still terrified that he'll back out in December. I don't think he will, but that tiny fear is still there.

It's illegal here, too, I won't lose my actual job, but what I mean is more that half of my time is currently spent training for an advanced role, and that isn't written into my contract, so I was worried they'd find some excuse to sideline me if I got pregnant. But the pathologists this week have given me a huge show of support, so I'm a bit more relaxed about it - they'd kick off majorly if someone tried to stop me doing my training now, because they benefit from it! 

We have really good maternity benefits compared to the US, as far as paid leave etc goes. But I earn a fair bit more than hubby, so I'll be taking 6 months, I reckon, and then go back full-time, and hubby may take the remaining 3 months of my leave (you can have up to a year but the last 3 months are unpaid).

Hubby is getting quite excited - well, if it was solely up to him, with no health/job considerations etc, I'd be about to pop now, lol. (Mind you if those things didn't factor in for me I wouldn't have wanted to wait!). He won't back out, I've already made him wait longer than he wanted to. 

He said as part of the conversation about music, is there something that's the opposite of a stethoscope, so we can play our LOs music in utero :cloud9: So sweet :D I swear our kids are going to be like hubby's best friend's niece, who knew the complete lyrics to Bohemian Rhapsody before she was 4...!


----------



## lucylu79

Morning all!

I have a question/general mumbling that I'd like to share with like minded ladies so here goes:

I keep going over and over in my head when to start ttc and I think if I carry on I could get on hubby's nerves.
One day ttc will be jan, the next I've brought it forward to nov. poor hubs doesn't know what's going on!

Why the change?

1. I finish a financial commitment in nov so dec onwards I can save all I need to have 9 months off comfortably but starting nov would only mean that I'd need to be careful with my maternity pay.
2. Alcohol/parties etc. I originally said that we'd start ttc in jan to take any pressure off telling porkies at Xmas parties, Xmas day, new yr and my birthday (jan4)
3. Nursery. We always said we could never afford 2 in nursery at the same time but I've been told that my son could start school in Apr 2015, but definitely by Sept. if its the later we will have 2 in nursery for 4/5 months.

It's driving me mad, what would you guys do? 
X


----------



## Hollynesss

Mrs Eleflump said:


> We have really good maternity benefits compared to the US, as far as paid leave etc goes. But I earn a fair bit more than hubby, so I'll be taking 6 months, I reckon, and then go back full-time, and hubby may take the remaining 3 months of my leave (you can have up to a year but the last 3 months are unpaid).
> 
> Hubby is getting quite excited - well, if it was solely up to him, with no health/job considerations etc, I'd be about to pop now, lol. (Mind you if those things didn't factor in for me I wouldn't have wanted to wait!). He won't back out, I've already made him wait longer than he wanted to.
> 
> He said as part of the conversation about music, is there something that's the opposite of a stethoscope, so we can play our LOs music in utero :cloud9: So sweet :D I swear our kids are going to be like hubby's best friend's niece, who knew the complete lyrics to Bohemian Rhapsody before she was 4...!

I am crazy jealous of your maternity benefits!! Here employers legally only have to give you 6 weeks paid maternity leave to heal, but most will give you up to 12 (the second 6 weeks unpaid) Its crazy!

My husband gets excited about certain things, but for whatever completely mind bogglingly odd reason he freaks out when I mention baby names! He shuts down and says we'll cross that bridge when we get there, it is so odd! But he'll talk about making sure his car is baby safe, and working out a schedule to take the baby to daycare....men are curious creatures :)

I have seen lots of women put headphones over there bellies and play music for their LO in utero. I definitely want to do that, as music is pretty important to DH and I as well. 



lucylu79 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have a question/general mumbling that I'd like to share with like minded ladies so here goes:
> 
> I keep going over and over in my head when to start ttc and I think if I carry on I could get on hubby's nerves.
> One day ttc will be jan, the next I've brought it forward to nov. poor hubs doesn't know what's going on!
> 
> Why the change?
> 
> 1. I finish a financial commitment in nov so dec onwards I can save all I need to have 9 months off comfortably but starting nov would only mean that I'd need to be careful with my maternity pay.
> 2. Alcohol/parties etc. I originally said that we'd start ttc in jan to take any pressure off telling porkies at Xmas parties, Xmas day, new yr and my birthday (jan4)
> 3. Nursery. We always said we could never afford 2 in nursery at the same time but I've been told that my son could start school in Apr 2015, but definitely by Sept. if its the later we will have 2 in nursery for 4/5 months.
> 
> It's driving me mad, what would you guys do?
> X


Hmm....if I were you, I would probably begin to try in December. Although you only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving each cycle, if you did hit the jackpot on the first try if you were to try in November, it may be a bit stressful to you to have to worry about stretching your money. As far as drinking alcohol around holidays, that is totally understandable, however, if you just have one or two drinks that will not harm you at all, and may even relax you and DH enough to be successful :) If you feel you could comfortably swing two in nursery for those few months, then I wouldn't worry about it too much. As I said, just because you begin in December, or Nov or Jan, it doesn't necessarily mean you will be successful on the first try. It may take several cycles!

I am a total planner like you, so I completely understand where you're coming from! :)


----------



## lucylu79

You sound just like me planning wise! Thanks for your reply, in my head in know decs the earliest really, my little heart keeps swaying to nov but tough!

Had my implant out today, I'm ready to start charting! Doc gave me folic acid too, one less thing to buy!


----------



## schmetterling

Can I join this thread? We would ideally LOVE to start trying in December, but I am still bf my 16 month old and my cycles haven't returned so I'm not sure I'll be ovulating by then. But I am hopeful that I will be and we can start trying for number 2! I'm getting so excited but it's so tough knowing that I can't conceive right now. I know my daughter needs me to herself right now and this is nature's way of ensuring that she gets that, but man I just really want to give her a sibling!! Really hoping I won't have to wait until she weans to get pregnant because who knows how long that could be! Could be year yet...Anyway I'd love to join you ladies and hope and dream that we will get to try in December :) Now just need to convince my body that this is the plan!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Scmetterling! 

A coworker of mine got pregnant when her exclusively breast fed LO was 9 months old, so it is very possible for you to get pregnant while BF :) I read that your body will prevent ovulation for approximately 6 months while BF. Just be careful if you try to breast feed while pregnant. My coworker was extremely sick her first trimester because the bun in the oven was taking half her nutrients, and the older baby was taking the rest, so she had to wean while pregnant.


----------



## schmetterling

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Scmetterling!
> 
> A coworker of mine got pregnant when her exclusively breast fed LO was 9 months old, so it is very possible for you to get pregnant while BF :) I read that your body will prevent ovulation for approximately 6 months while BF. Just be careful if you try to breast feed while pregnant. My coworker was extremely sick her first trimester because the bun in the oven was taking half her nutrients, and the older baby was taking the rest, so she had to wean while pregnant.

Thanks! Yes, for some women breastfeeding only prevents ovulation for the first 6 months or so, but for others it can prevent it for the duration of breastfeeding. I'm hoping my cycles will start up again though while I'm still nursing so I can get pregnant :) Not sure how long my daughter is going to want to nurse for, but I'm guessing 2 years at the very least, and I'd really enjoy getting prego before then :) But whatever happens is fine. And yes, you are right about needing extra nutrients while bf and pregnant. My midwife said I should be taking in an extra 1000 calories a day if I plan to bf while I'm pregnant! I know plenty of women who do it successfully, but you never know how your own body will react.

Hopefully we actually will get to try in December (well we probably will try even if I'm not sure I'll ovulate ;) )


----------



## Zakir

Lately my wedding has been distracting me from my brooding. Over the weekend I spent time at my moms putting things together for it. Well she came home with a pack 'n' play and a stroller and told me she got them to put aside for me. I get excited by things like this but was unsure of how my OH would react. Turns out he didn't mind at all lol. This is the first time my mom ever did anything like this usually she just calls me crazy for being baby nuts lol. I have been feeling much more encouraged by the behavior of both my mom and OH parents behavior. When we did our registry for instance his dad spent time adoring the baby girl clothes.


----------



## Hollynesss

That is wonderful to hear, Zakir!! When is your wedding? I am a newlywed myself, it was truly the best night of my life <3 

That was so sweet of your mom to buy you baby things! My mom got excited about the prospect of grandkids when I first told her I had a new boyfriend back when my husband and I met, so she has been starting every conversation with "are you pregnant yet?!" every time I talk to her, haha! Its great that your OH's parents are on board, too. It makes it so much easier when you don't have to worry about anyone disapproving :)


----------



## lisa1980

:hi:

Can I join?

We're planning on properly TTC from Dec (hubby is taking a little persuasion....:winkwink:). I've stopped BC now to get my cycles on track before then, and am taking some vitamins too. I will start to use OPKs once I get AF back so I have some idea of ov times etc in preparation.

I'm also _trying_ to eat healthily and do some exercise (but failing mostly :haha:)

We're both 33 and have a DS who is 21 months. :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

im planning on having that chat again with DH soon (maybe tonight) to see if we can be back on track for this decemebr or if i still ahev to wait


----------



## Zakir

Hollynesss said:


> That is wonderful to hear, Zakir!! When is your wedding? I am a newlywed myself, it was truly the best night of my life <3
> 
> That was so sweet of your mom to buy you baby things! My mom got excited about the prospect of grandkids when I first told her I had a new boyfriend back when my husband and I met, so she has been starting every conversation with "are you pregnant yet?!" every time I talk to her, haha! Its great that your OH's parents are on board, too. It makes it so much easier when you don't have to worry about anyone disapproving :)

My wedding is on October 5. I'm so excited.the theme is cherry blossoms which somehow involves more pink then I ever dreamed possible. Ever since I met OH I was worried about having kids because his mom seemed to be against it. I guess she's gotten over it. I'm glad because I used to feel guilty about even wanting kids when I was around her.


----------



## Zakir

Welcome to the December group lisa1980


----------



## Hollynesss

What a unique and beautiful theme!! The pink will be beautiful :) Definitely post some pictures!! <3


----------



## Zakir

Thanks Hollyness I definatly wil&#128522;


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

So, I have a bit of news :D I went to see my new rheumatologist, and she says she's happy to take away the SLE diagnosis, and feels that we can get away with calling it Sjogren's syndrome, instead of lupus :D I know it doesn't really matter what it's called, as the symptoms haven't changed, but if she feels it isn't lupus, then I'm happy that there's much less risk to my kidneys, especially with future pregnancies. She says she can't say it will never be lupus, as I now have three autoimmune conditions and they like to bunch together...but for the moment, I'm off the hook! I am on even more pills now than I was before though, boo :( And I have to go for a barium swallow in the morning because of my chest pains. Not looking forward to that!

I still have the risk of neonatal lupus/heart block in any of my future babies though, so I need to see an obstetrician before starting to try. She's referred me to the best one in the hospital, and hopefully I won't have to wait too long to see him. 

Plus, the reorganisation they've been talking about for years at work which was 100% absolutely going to happen is now not going ahead, so things are a lot calmer and more certain there too.

This is looking good! 
:happydance::dance::laugh2::yipee::headspin::smug::ninja::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Hollynesss

Yay!!!! That's fantastic news! :D Every little bit of positive news helps! You are doing all of the right things to prepare and it sounds like you'll be well taken care of, so one step at a time, one day at a time, and before you know it you'll have a happy, healthy little one in your arms <3 Hopefully the chest pains are due to something simple. Perhaps a change in weather is making your lungs unhappy and that is what you are feeling? Definitely keep us posted! Glad to hear things have calmed down at work as well! Just one more step in the right direction :)

We are so almost there, ladies!!! It is now October, which means we officially have about 8 weeks to go :happydance: 

I have been getting my practice in with OPKs, but I am getting quite frustrated with them! The best I have gotten is a faint positive, but it never turns darker :/ I try to test at every opportunity, but so far no clear-cut positive. I am currently on CD16, and haven't had my temp spike yet, should be tomorrow, so I'm trying not to be discouraged, but I just want it to work!

Just out of curiosity, when do you all expect to O in December? I have been right around the very end of the month, so for me we will either try very late November, or wait until my December O near the end of the month. How about you ladies?!


----------



## schmetterling

Hey everyone! I joined this thread thinking there was no way I'd actually be able to start trying in December (my cycles hadn't come back while bf) but I have some exciting news!!! I started taking ovulation strips about a week ago and caught my first pp ovulation!!! I believe I ovulated yesterday :) Had a positive opk, cramping, the works. So now there is a possibility that we'll actually get to try in December like we wanted to!! I am so excited! Hopefully it won't take too long for my cycles to regulate but I am just absolutely thrilled that they've started again (my daughter is 17 months old so I was starting to think it wouldn't happen unless I weaned). It'll be fun waiting with you all!! :)

What are you ladies doing to prepare? I don't take prenatals but I take cod liver oil, methyl folate, calcium (when I remember), vit B12, and probiotics. I could really exercise more, but I feel like keeping up with a busy toddler helps with that. I eat a really healthy diet. Not sure what else I can be doing (besides, of course, looking up tons of baby stuff onlnie...!)


----------



## schmetterling

Hollynesss said:


> Yay!!!! That's fantastic news! :D Every little bit of positive news helps! You are doing all of the right things to prepare and it sounds like you'll be well taken care of, so one step at a time, one day at a time, and before you know it you'll have a happy, healthy little one in your arms <3 Hopefully the chest pains are due to something simple. Perhaps a change in weather is making your lungs unhappy and that is what you are feeling? Definitely keep us posted! Glad to hear things have calmed down at work as well! Just one more step in the right direction :)
> 
> We are so almost there, ladies!!! It is now October, which means we officially have about 8 weeks to go :happydance:
> 
> I have been getting my practice in with OPKs, but I am getting quite frustrated with them! The best I have gotten is a faint positive, but it never turns darker :/ I try to test at every opportunity, but so far no clear-cut positive. I am currently on CD16, and haven't had my temp spike yet, should be tomorrow, so I'm trying not to be discouraged, but I just want it to work!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when do you all expect to O in December? I have been right around the very end of the month, so for me we will either try very late November, or wait until my December O near the end of the month. How about you ladies?!

When you're doing your opk's, when are you testing? I find that if I hold my pee for a long time and don't drink any water, I get a darker line. It helps to test at the end of the day too. Something to consider :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, schmetterling!! That is great news that you can start when you originally wanted to :D 

To prepare I've been taking a prenatal vitamin, charting, exercising more, and now trying to get the OPK thing right, haha! Since CD12 I've been a bit obsessive and test every time I go to the bathroom. There were only a handful of times I missed, but maybe the surge was there one of those times :/


----------



## Tigerlilyb

My OH just reminded me a few days ago that we're TTC in December and it hit me that it's pretty close now :shock: Anyway, glad I found this thread.

I found out I had to have my wisdom teeth out pretty much the same month that I conceived my daughter so it's been a bit of a shadow hanging over me ever since. I've finally had them pulled last week so now I'm rearing to get trying but OH is adamant we're waiting til December. Oh well, I can dream.



schmetterling said:


> Hey everyone! I joined this thread thinking there was no way I'd actually be able to start trying in December (my cycles hadn't come back while bf) but I have some exciting news!!! I started taking ovulation strips about a week ago and caught my first pp ovulation!!! I believe I ovulated yesterday :) Had a positive opk, cramping, the works. So now there is a possibility that we'll actually get to try in December like we wanted to!! I am so excited! Hopefully it won't take too long for my cycles to regulate but I am just absolutely thrilled that they've started again (my daughter is 17 months old so I was starting to think it wouldn't happen unless I weaned). It'll be fun waiting with you all!! :)
> 
> What are you ladies doing to prepare? I don't take prenatals but I take cod liver oil, methyl folate, calcium (when I remember), vit B12, and probiotics. I could really exercise more, but I feel like keeping up with a busy toddler helps with that. I eat a really healthy diet. Not sure what else I can be doing (besides, of course, looking up tons of baby stuff onlnie...!)

My daughter is almost 17 months so it sounds like we'll be in a similar situation, fingers crossed we have LO's with the same age gap :D

Keeping up with a busy toddler definitely counts as exercise, or at least it should, I get about 2 hours in the evening to relax and where I used to do yoga basically now I just lay on the floor and not move :haha:

Other ladies, to be honest I wouldn't fret too much about OPK's, for some people they're really unreliable and even if you're ovulating perfectly healthily, they don't show a thing! Charting is an excellent alternative.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hollynesss said:


> Yay!!!! That's fantastic news! :D Every little bit of positive news helps! You are doing all of the right things to prepare and it sounds like you'll be well taken care of, so one step at a time, one day at a time, and before you know it you'll have a happy, healthy little one in your arms <3 Hopefully the chest pains are due to something simple. Perhaps a change in weather is making your lungs unhappy and that is what you are feeling? Definitely keep us posted! Glad to hear things have calmed down at work as well! Just one more step in the right direction :)
> 
> We are so almost there, ladies!!! It is now October, which means we officially have about 8 weeks to go :happydance:
> 
> I have been getting my practice in with OPKs, but I am getting quite frustrated with them! The best I have gotten is a faint positive, but it never turns darker :/ I try to test at every opportunity, but so far no clear-cut positive. I am currently on CD16, and haven't had my temp spike yet, should be tomorrow, so I'm trying not to be discouraged, but I just want it to work!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when do you all expect to O in December? I have been right around the very end of the month, so for me we will either try very late November, or wait until my December O near the end of the month. How about you ladies?!

Aww thanks :D I am really pleased, it feels like a weight has been lifted. I have a new set of challenges to get used to, but it doesn't feel so bad now.

The chest pains are down to oesophageal dysmotility, the rheumatologist feels. They're controlled by medication already, which is good or I'd be a ghost by now - I've had them a year and a half and they're excruciating if I don't take the meds for it, so I wouldn't be able to eat or drink. She just wants to confirm that that's what it is, since we know my heart and lungs are fine. It's very common in Sjogren's patients, apparently. The barium swallow itself wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. I'm glad it's over though!

You are having a proper old tough time with your opks, aren't you? :( I wish I knew what to suggest. All I do is test once a day, in the late evening, when I have EWCM. Some months I test, some months I don't - I go more by my CM and temp. Most of the months I test, I do catch the surge. 

FF has me predicted to ov between Dec 8th and 12th, so our TTC will begin in January if the dates stay the same. The beginning of December is still too early for us. This timeline is assuming I've had my obstetrician appointment and been given the go-ahead by then also. My cycles are varying in length so much right now though anyway - last cycle was 23 days, and the one that just ended this morning was 35 days...so who knows when my ov will happen in December, lol ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello lovely ladies!! I've been away for the past month and a half because we moved house, and have only just had our phone line installed. :wacko: I'm so happy to have my Wi-Fi back!!

Anyway, DH and I talked the other day, and have decided to start TTC#2 next cycle, which will actually be November. :) I still want to hang out here though, if that's okay! ;)


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats on the house, and on TTC next cycle!!! :D That is very exciting!

Of course you are welcome to hang out with us :flower: We definitely want to hear about your journey! Its so close for all of us I can taste it!

MrsEleflump, how are you feeling??


----------



## Zakir

The honeymoon is over lol DH and I had a great time trumping around the state. We ended up in the keys and fell in love the place. We came home last night for ten minutes before needing to go out to visit a sick relative in the hospital. The thing is that's the same way we started the honeymoon as well, visiting a relative in the hospital before hitting the road. They are both looking ok for now but it was quite scary and sad. We are hoping for the best.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm glad you had a great honeymoon! The keys are definitely amazing :) Sorry to hear about your relatives :( Definity not how you want to start or end a vacation. I hope they both get better soon :flower:

I asked my husband last night if he's scared for December. He thought about it for a moment, then said "nah, Im good!" Makes me happy! Given my current cycle, FF now predicts I will ovulate Dec 1st and Dec 31st :happydance: Two opportunities, if AF stays on track!


----------



## Zakir

:happydance:Thanks. That's awesome Hollyness. Good luck! I'm sending baby dust your way. I'm still on bcps for another few weeks as my DH definitely doesn't trust any other method so it may be a little while for me waiting on AF. I still feel like our time is coming up rather quickly :happydance: Yay!


----------



## Hollynesss

Hopefully your AF comes back quickly! I haven't been on BCPs in 4.5 years, but I do remember AF coming back rather quickly for me after the last time I took them. :flower:

6 weeks guys!!!! Eeeek!!! :D

I've been stalking the pregnancy and TTC forums, looking at all of the special things that they do like drinking red raspberry leaf tea, taking maca root, etc. Do any of you plan on trying anything like that right off the bat, or trying your luck au naturale first?


----------



## Zakir

DH and I are going to take it easy. More or less ntnp while I wait for AF to regulate and get the hang of charting. I started prenatals two months ago and plan on trying a more natural path such as using Agnes castus to regulate myself if my body doesn't do it on its own.


----------



## spicyorange

its funny - im dead jealous when my friends announce they are pregnant - but im really excited for you lot who are so so close to TTC - this time next year il be counting down to - good luck everyone!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hollynesss said:


> MrsEleflump, how are you feeling??

Hey :) In myself, not too bad. Joint pains are a little worse at the moment with the change in weather, but nothing I can't handle.

We have had some horrible news, though, our cat, who is our gorgeous baby, has cancer, and we don't have long left with him. We've only had him just over a year and a half, and he's not old. He's lost such a lot of weight and we are having to take him to the vet every few days to have fluid drained from his abdomen, but he's still eating and purring and not in pain, so as long as he's not suffering we'll treat his symptoms. We're devastated though, we thought we'd have years left with him, and we were really looking forward to him meeting our future baby. I've been a mess the last ten days, and I don't know what I'm going to do when the time comes :cry:


----------



## Hollynesss

spicyorange said:


> its funny - im dead jealous when my friends announce they are pregnant - but im really excited for you lot who are so so close to TTC - this time next year il be counting down to - good luck everyone!

Thank you, SpicyOrange! It goes by in the blink of an eye, even if its doesn't feel that way at this point :)



Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> MrsEleflump, how are you feeling??
> 
> Hey :) In myself, not too bad. Joint pains are a little worse at the moment with the change in weather, but nothing I can't handle.
> 
> We have had some horrible news, though, our cat, who is our gorgeous baby, has cancer, and we don't have long left with him. We've only had him just over a year and a half, and he's not old. He's lost such a lot of weight and we are having to take him to the vet every few days to have fluid drained from his abdomen, but he's still eating and purring and not in pain, so as long as he's not suffering we'll treat his symptoms. We're devastated though, we thought we'd have years left with him, and we were really looking forward to him meeting our future baby. I've been a mess the last ten days, and I don't know what I'm going to do when the time comes :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am so, so sorry to hear about your cat :( It is never easy to lose a pet, they really are a part of the family. I lost my rabbit really suddenly last year (she was bit by a black widow spider and passed away on our way to the vet) and it still breaks my heart to think about it. Take heart in knowing you gave your kitty a loving home and a happy life, and he couldn't have have better owners :) Just give him all the loving he needs, and although you'll never forget him, it will get easier with time <3


----------



## Teva

I'd like to join your group! Hubby and I are waiting til December because he was on a medication that isn't recommended for parents-to-be. We actually did ttc in Aug before we realized that medication was an issue. Though we timed BD perfectly, we had zero luck in August. Probably for best, considering the med issue.
The meds will be through his system in Nov, but the timing for O in November will probably be a week too soon, soooo December it is! 
I'm on prenatals, trying to lose a few pounds, tracking temps, doing opks, and waiting impatiently. DH is trying to eat better as well, and is taking multivitamins. 

Hollynesss, We might try Fertilaid supplements due to our ages (me-38; DH- 45), and we want the best shot possible as soon as possible!! I'm taking Ubiquinol as well due to my aging eggs, though I don't take as high a dose as some people on the TTC forums. I also have grapefruit juice and pomegranate on hand to use during the next cycle. Grapefruit juice is supposed to help with CM and pomegranate might help strengthen your uterine lining. According to what I've read, you drink 8 oz a day CD1 to O. I can't see how it would hurt anything, so even if it doesn't help.... I'm trying it. ;) And, you mentioned Raspberry Leaf tea and maca root - my prenatal vitamin has red raspberry leaf in it and Fertilaid for Men has maca root in it. 

I look forward to getting to know you all as we while away the weeks til TTC! I've never looked forward to winter so much!!! lol


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Teva! :flower:

Sounds like you are right on track! December will be here before we all know it :)

I have read tons of pregnancy books, and even though there is a lot of positive feedback out there for red raspberry leaf tea, What to Expect Before You're Expecting said to avoid it when trying to conceive. I hate that there is so much conflicting information out there! I would assume that its good for you and safe since its part of a prenatal vitamin!


----------



## Teva

Yikes, I haven't read anything negative about red raspberry leaf yet. I would hope the prenatal company researched it thoroughly...
I totally feel the same way about the conflicting info. Sometimes I like to read the pregnancy success forums so I am reminded of all the healthy babies born every day! :thumbup:


----------



## Zakir

Welcome Teva. Just a few weeks of waiting left :happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

My coworker brought in his 12 day old son to work today to meet us! <3 I think he's a complete idiot for bringing a baby that itty bitty into a hospital laboratory, but he was there because his fiance was admitted for a kidney infection after a traumatic L&D :/ 

Baby Ashton is the CUTEST little guy!!! It drove my broodiness into maximum overdrive <3 AF came to visit me yesterday, and I got to thinking this morning: this may just be my second-to-last cycle before becoming pregnant :D (This being with fingers crossed that we strike gold on the first try!) 

We are so close, ladies!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies can i join you?

I'm LM, 33 and mum to 3 (1 from previous,2 with OH).. I came off the pill last month and had my withdrawal bleed, and this morning AF showed up for my 1st proper period, so back to a 28 day cycle (lets hope that lasts)



Roll on December!!!

:flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, LM!! :flower: Cheers to a speedy return of your normal cycle!


----------



## LittleMinx

Thank you... xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies

I think I might be starting TTC in December with any luck, I really want to start trying on Christmas day of all days :D


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Jessicasmum!! :flower: Christmas is a very sweet and romantic day to begin ttc! <3


----------



## schmetterling

Is anyone finding it difficult to wait out this last stretch? I keep thinking how much my very busy toddler would LOVE a sibling to play with and I feel like I'm surrounded by little babies and I just want to be pregnant now! And plus now that it's so close it feels like we may as well just start trying now! Ugh, guess we need to be responsible and remember all the reasons we are waiting until December in the first place :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Haha, I keep thinking the same thing!! Whats the difference in one month, it probably won't take on the first try anyway! :haha:

But, like you, we have our reasons for agreeing on December, so December it is!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you :flower: Holyness


In the last year or so I have changed plans many times when we are to start TTC :blush: first at the end of last year I was saying wait until December 2013, then that went out the window and I wanted to start TTC on mine and hubby's 10 year together anniversary may 2013, then again I didn't want to wait so started TTC in march 2013 - august 2013 and now currently on a break to lose some weight and we are back to the first plan of December 2013 :wacko:


----------



## schmetterling

Hollynesss said:


> Haha, I keep thinking the same thing!! Whats the difference in one month, it probably won't take on the first try anyway! :haha:
> 
> But, like you, we have our reasons for agreeing on December, so December it is!

Lol, that's what I keep thinking too...that it won't happen the first time anyway. But then I think that if it did, the timing wouldn't be as ideal. And plus, I just found out I'm slightly deficient in vitamin D, so this extra month of supplementing should help give me a better start for the newest little one. I'm just hoping so badly that we get it first try - which I know probably won't happen, but seriously that timing would be awesome! My hubby's birthday is a few days from Christmas so he wants to stop trying after a few months to avoid the holidays so hopefully we will get pregnant before then. Because I'm pretty sure once I start I won't be able to stop!

On another note, I bought my first new baby item...a little blue classic pooh onesie from a thrift store for a dollar. It is so cute I couldn't resist (we want to do the nursery in classic pooh and we aren't going to find out the sex). And now I've gone and written a small novel...can you tell I'm excited? :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

Questions for all you ladies: who is already cutting certain things out of their diet or not? such as caffeine. Also who is taking vitamins and which type? and finally who is going to be using OPKs/charting or just going to go for it without the stress? :)


----------



## Hollynesss

I am doing all the above, lol!

I'm taking Nature Made prenatal vitamins with folic acid, I've been charting for about 6 months and just started using OPKs last cycle, and I starting doing half decaf and half regular coffee in the mornings :happydance: It feels great to be doing the little things like that, makes it feel so much more real! I can't wait until we can get rid of the condoms!


----------



## LittleMinx

I've been taking folic acid for 2 months, cutting down smoking (full quit date is set) , losing weight and will be switching to decaf December. We might start taking the his and hers pregnacare too. 

No temping or opks for us straight away, but if no bfp after 6 months I'll look into it x


----------



## jessicasmum

I don't drink coffee but have more tea now than I use too, going to try a decafe version soon but not really looking forward to it as I hear most say decafe tea is horrible.
I was taking pregnacare conception tablets when trying earlier this year but I was just looking if there is there is a cheaper normal multi vitamin that I could take instead but the only ones I have come across so far aren't suitable for TTC or pregnancy which I'm unsure why :shrug:
I wont be using OPKs or charting this time as it proved too much strain for us when trying in march so we are just sticking to every other day and we are trying to get into this routine now. We just use withdrawal while WTT though.


----------



## jessicasmum

LittleMinx said:


> I've been taking folic acid for 2 months, cutting down smoking (full quit date is set) , losing weight and will be switching to decaf December. We might start taking the his and hers pregnacare too.
> 
> No temping or opks for us straight away, but if no bfp after 6 months I'll look into it x

I would really like my hubby to take a vitamin also but my hubby is quite stubborn and thinks all theses things are nonsense, good that your partner is up for taking them though :thumbup:

Oh and I'm currently trying to lose some weight also before TTC.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

jessicasmum said:


> I was taking pregnacare conception tablets when trying earlier this year but I was just looking if there is there is a cheaper normal multi vitamin that I could take instead but the only ones I have come across so far aren't suitable for TTC or pregnancy which I'm unsure why :shrug:

Normal multivitamins aren't suitable for TTC or pregnancy because they usually contain vitamin A, which you shouldn't have extra of while trying or pregnant. 

I see you're in the UK, Boots do a 'conception support', 'pregnancy support', and 'new mum/breastfeeding' multivitamins which have all the stuff in pregnacare (and a couple of things extra if I remember correctly) and are a fraction of the price. They are usually on the 3 for 2 vitamin offer too. You can get them with or without omega-3 capsules. I use the conception support without omega and have been fine on them for more than 2 years. They're about £4 for a 30-day supply, so on 3 for 2, you're looking at £8 for 3 months' worth. Not bad!


----------



## LittleMinx

jessicasmum said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> I've been taking folic acid for 2 months, cutting down smoking (full quit date is set) , losing weight and will be switching to decaf December. We might start taking the his and hers pregnacare too.
> 
> No temping or opks for us straight away, but if no bfp after 6 months I'll look into it x
> 
> I would really like my hubby to take a vitamin also but my hubby is quite stubborn and thinks all theses things are nonsense, good that your partner is up for taking them though :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I'm currently trying to lose some weight also before TTC.Click to expand...

My OH is really up for it, but we have some factors from his side that can make TTC trickier than normal! I just sold them to my OH saying his swimmers will benefit from it, also he will be getting extra vitamins too, which on a whole is a good thing TTC or not. Good luck xx


----------



## Teva

Yep! I'm taking prenatals, exercising since August though the pounds aren't dropping at all, eliminated sodas and cut down on junk food, changed to decaf coffee, drastically increasing water intake and using a phone app called My Fitness Pal to track exercise and basic nutrients. I'm a vegetarian (still eat organic dairy and occasionally eat fish), and I thought I would be low on protein...nope! The app tracks calories, fat, carbs, sugar, sodium, protein, potassium, calcium, iron, Vitamin A,and Vitamin C. I tracked it every day for a couple weeks to get an idea of my diet, but that gets time consuming. 
Since I haven't lost much weight, I'm adding jogging to the exercise regime. Starting slow with another app called Zero to 5k.
Can you tell I'm excited about TTC #1 and only???

Mrs. Eleflump, on Vitamin A...I think it depends on the source of the Vitamin A. My ob/gyn looked at my prenatals and okayed them. They do include vitamin A but only 50% of the daily value of Vitamin A and it comes from beta-carotene(natural source).


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Eleflump said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I was taking pregnacare conception tablets when trying earlier this year but I was just looking if there is there is a cheaper normal multi vitamin that I could take instead but the only ones I have come across so far aren't suitable for TTC or pregnancy which I'm unsure why :shrug:
> 
> Normal multivitamins aren't suitable for TTC or pregnancy because they usually contain vitamin A, which you shouldn't have extra of while trying or pregnant.
> 
> I see you're in the UK, Boots do a 'conception support', 'pregnancy support', and 'new mum/breastfeeding' multivitamins which have all the stuff in pregnacare (and a couple of things extra if I remember correctly) and are a fraction of the price. They are usually on the 3 for 2 vitamin offer too. You can get them with or without omega-3 capsules. I use the conception support without omega and have been fine on them for more than 2 years. They're about £4 for a 30-day supply, so on 3 for 2, you're looking at £8 for 3 months' worth. Not bad!Click to expand...

Oh I didn't know about the vitamin A.
I wanted a multi vitamin because I think I'm lacking in certain vitamins that could possible be affecting my cycles so was hoping that a multi might possible help improve my cycles.
I'm also a vegetarian and I did use to take a vegetarian vitamin but stopped taking it some years ago.


----------



## jessicasmum

LittleMinx said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> I've been taking folic acid for 2 months, cutting down smoking (full quit date is set) , losing weight and will be switching to decaf December. We might start taking the his and hers pregnacare too.
> 
> No temping or opks for us straight away, but if no bfp after 6 months I'll look into it x
> 
> I would really like my hubby to take a vitamin also but my hubby is quite stubborn and thinks all theses things are nonsense, good that your partner is up for taking them though :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I'm currently trying to lose some weight also before TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is really up for it, but we have some factors from his side that can make TTC trickier than normal! I just sold them to my OH saying his swimmers will benefit from it, also he will be getting extra vitamins too, which on a whole is a good thing TTC or not. Good luck xxClick to expand...

any way that I put in to my husband he just says the same thing that he gets his vitamins through food, which is rubbish as he doesn't get all the vital vitamins.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

jessicasmum said:


> Oh I didn't know about the vitamin A.
> I wanted a multi vitamin because I think I'm lacking in certain vitamins that could possible be affecting my cycles so was hoping that a multi might possible help improve my cycles.
> I'm also a vegetarian and I did use to take a vegetarian vitamin but stopped taking it some years ago.

I am vegetarian too, hence I don't take the omega-3 as it's derived from fish. As well as the prenatals I also take an additional vitamin D supplement since I don't go out in the sun and always have to wear sunscreen. I manage to keep my vitamin D levels normal this way :)


----------



## Hollynesss

I didn't know that about Vit A! Thanks for the info :) My sister manages an organic foods store, and she gave me some vegetarian food-based vitamins that don't come from any artificial sources. They were awesome, but crazy expensive! I like the idea of a food-based supplement, but it's a $15/bottle difference :/ The ones I have now are mostly plant-based.


----------



## Teva

Jessicasmum, any chance your husband would record his diet for a couple weeks and take it to a nutritionist to analyze? He may be right but he may need to supplement a few vitamins.

Mrs. Eleflump and Jessicasmum, I love to hear that there are other vegetarians starting TTC in December! 

Hollynesss, I bought MegaFoods prenatals on Amazon. Still a little pricey but much less than at the health store closest to me.


----------



## Zakir

jessicasmum said:


> Questions for all you ladies: who is already cutting certain things out of their diet or not? such as caffeine. Also who is taking vitamins and which type? and finally who is going to be using OPKs/charting or just going to go for it without the stress? :)

Mostly I am adding more protein to my diet as me and meat have never really gotten along and I don't want my lack of it to affect a pregnancy. Also I am exercising every day to get my body ready. I am going to try to take it easy though I've been waiting so long I know that will be a difficult for me( I did the whole fertility friend course lol). I am already on a prenatel and looking into what would be the best of the Omega products to take.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Eleflump said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't know about the vitamin A.
> I wanted a multi vitamin because I think I'm lacking in certain vitamins that could possible be affecting my cycles so was hoping that a multi might possible help improve my cycles.
> I'm also a vegetarian and I did use to take a vegetarian vitamin but stopped taking it some years ago.
> 
> I am vegetarian too, hence I don't take the omega-3 as it's derived from fish. As well as the prenatals I also take an additional vitamin D supplement since I don't go out in the sun and always have to wear sunscreen. I manage to keep my vitamin D levels normal this way :)Click to expand...

I'm the same I don't get out in the sun so I should really be taking a vitamin D supplement also.


----------



## jessicasmum

Teva said:


> Jessicasmum, any chance your husband would record his diet for a couple weeks and take it to a nutritionist to analyze? He may be right but he may need to supplement a few vitamins.
> 
> Mrs. Eleflump and Jessicasmum, I love to hear that there are other vegetarians starting TTC in December!
> 
> Hollynesss, I bought MegaFoods prenatals on Amazon. Still a little pricey but much less than at the health store closest to me.

very highly unlikely, he rarely goes to the doctors for things he should normally be going over, he's pretty stubborn and set in his ways. I think the only way he would every think of going to doctors for anything related to us TTC would be if we have been trying for some time with no success. I can't blame him in a way because I put off doctors appointments as much as possible.


----------



## schmetterling

I wanted to add about vitamin A that it's only the synthetic form that causes issues (i.e. the kind in supplements). You probably still don't want to go crazy overboard with food sources but I take fermented cod liver oil/high vitamin butter oil blend that is very high in vitamin A (though I'm taking a smaller dose just to be on the safe side) but it's natural vitamin A which is actually really important to get. I was reading that the Japanese consume roughly 10 times the vitamin A we do and are much, much healthier. Not giving advice, just wanted to note the difference between synthetic vit A and the vit A in foods.


----------



## LoveKin

Hello everyone! I just joined today in hopes to find some buddies with this whole WTT and TTC process. My husband and I are TTC #1 in December 2013 and I am ecstatic! We are both 24 and have been together for over eight years and married for a year and a half.

I would love to get to know more people TTC in December too! It's so soon!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, LoveKin! :flower:

Its always nice to have buddies that are going through the same thing at the same time!


----------



## jessicasmum

Had a chat with hubby yesterday morning to ask what actual date he thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't mentioned to him my hope of xmas day), he said new years day because what a way to start the new year, so didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day so now new years day is our start date!!! So guess I'm 1 day shy of this threads name now.


----------



## Hollynesss

Haha, its okay, you can still party with us over here! :D Its only a week difference, although when you've finally reached the TTC arena that can feel like ages! 

What are everyone's plans for the holidays this year?


----------



## LoveKin

My holiday plans are Thanksgiving with my husband's family and Christmas with mainly my family. It will be difficult TTC during the holidays to hide my not drinking alcohol. DH will have to help me hide it by drinking both of ours :)

My husband and I have an all-inclusive vacation planned in November so we are going to start TTC the first day of that trip :) The first month TTC will still be December for us though because the first ovulation after that won't happen until December 9th or so. If that ovulation day doesn't change a lot then I could be getting my BFP around my birthday. What a wonderful birthday gift that would be!

Also, since I didn't say this in my last post...I have been taking prenatals and DHA since last May and have recently cut out caffeine. I could be better with my exercising although I'm a healthy weight. I have been temping with FF since March.

Hollynesss, what are your plans for the holidays?


----------



## jessicasmum

Hollynesss said:


> Haha, its okay, you can still party with us over here! :D Its only a week difference, although when you've finally reached the TTC arena that can feel like ages!
> 
> What are everyone's plans for the holidays this year?

Yay I can stay :haha: I know I'm thinking now only 9 weeks tomorrow doesn't sound very long but I bet it really drags.

We not made many plans yet, so far for Christmas dinner just me, hubby and daughter are going out to restaurant. It is our first Christmas in our new house/town too and lets hope this is the last Christmas my daughter spends as an only child FX :D


----------



## Hollynesss

LoveKin- that sounds like fun!! One last "baby moon" :) 

Jessicasmum- that sounds lovely, just a quiet Christmas with the family! 

I work on Thanksgiving this year (all part of working in the health care field!) but we'll be hosting Christmas for the first time, so that is exciting! We're also going to Disney for my 30th birthday around then, so I'm super stoked for that!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I have my obstetrician appointment on November 28th :D


----------



## Hollynesss

Yay, MrsEleflump!! I hope all goes well! :D

HAPPY NOVEMBER LADIES!!! One more month :happydance: It's so close I can taste it!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: I think we're actually moving over to ntnp in december and then fully going for ttc in february. I just couldn't bare the wait any longer, we're not sure when in december it will switch to ntnp as this is my first cycle for a while of keeping an eye on things, so was hoping I could join in here for the final stretch? :blush:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Emmy!! :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> Questions for all you ladies: who is already cutting certain things out of their diet or not? such as caffeine. Also who is taking vitamins and which type? and finally who is going to be using OPKs/charting or just going to go for it without the stress? :)

I'm not sure on the cutting things out of my diet just yet, though I am currently on slimming world while I try and get this weight moving :)

I'm taking the pregnacare conception vitamin, along with agnus castus (to help my crazy cycles while the weight is coming off), evening primrose oil (to help ewcm) and vitamin b6 (I read that it helps lp and mine was only 8 days long earlier in the year before I put on weight and my cycles went crazy again).

I'm currently using opks and to be honest will probably carry on using them when we move to ntnp next month (though tempted to just go for it as of december instead of february) :blush:


----------



## schmetterling

Yay!!! One more month!!!!! :) I think I'll be (hopefully) ovulating at the end of November or very beginning of December so we are going to start then....I'm ovulating today I think so this will be my last cycle before ttc! Crazy!!! I'm so excited. Hope everyone enjoys the final stretch :) We considered trying this month because I was so tempted, but I am now happy to wait the month and get the things done I wanted to such as going to the dentist and trying to raise my low vit D levels. Gahhh December is so close!


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Questions for all you ladies: who is already cutting certain things out of their diet or not? such as caffeine. Also who is taking vitamins and which type? and finally who is going to be using OPKs/charting or just going to go for it without the stress? :)
> 
> I'm not sure on the cutting things out of my diet just yet, though I am currently on slimming world while I try and get this weight moving :)
> 
> I'm taking the pregnacare conception vitamin, along with agnus castus (to help my crazy cycles while the weight is coming off), evening primrose oil (to help ewcm) and vitamin b6 (I read that it helps lp and mine was only 8 days long earlier in the year before I put on weight and my cycles went crazy again).
> 
> I'm currently using opks and to be honest will probably carry on using them when we move to ntnp next month (though tempted to just go for it as of december instead of february) :blush:Click to expand...

I have just been discussing agnus castus in another thread and I wasn't totally sure if to start taking it or not (my cycles are crazy too probably coz of weight). Do you continue taking it through out your cycle or do you stop taking it at ovulation? and how long was you taking it for before it started to make a difference with your cycles?

Oh and welcome by the way :D


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> I have just been discussing agnus castus in another thread and I wasn't totally sure if to start taking it or not (my cycles are crazy too probably coz of weight). Do you continue taking it through out your cycle or do you stop taking it at ovulation? and how long was you taking it for before it started to make a difference with your cycles?
> 
> Oh and welcome by the way :D

Both times I've taken it I've ended up with af within 2-3 months, mine is affected by weight too and both times had been awol for quite a while :nope: 

I've read that some women took it right up until they fell pregnant and others who only take it up until ovulation, so while I'm working on getting my cycles going I'm going to read up and see what the general consensus is on that, but at the moment I do take it all the way through.

I'd also recommend (if you do decide to go for it) keeping an eye out for any offers that holland and barret might be doing as it's so much cheaper that way :)


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I have just been discussing agnus castus in another thread and I wasn't totally sure if to start taking it or not (my cycles are crazy too probably coz of weight). Do you continue taking it through out your cycle or do you stop taking it at ovulation? and how long was you taking it for before it started to make a difference with your cycles?
> 
> Oh and welcome by the way :D
> 
> Both times I've taken it I've ended up with af within 2-3 months, mine is affected by weight too and both times had been awol for quite a while :nope:
> 
> I've read that some women took it right up until they fell pregnant and others who only take it up until ovulation, so while I'm working on getting my cycles going I'm going to read up and see what the general consensus is on that, but at the moment I do take it all the way through.
> 
> I'd also recommend (if you do decide to go for it) keeping an eye out for any offers that holland and barret might be doing as it's so much cheaper that way :)Click to expand...

My last cycle was 42/43 days but has been a little over this sometimes but can be anything from around 31-46 days in the last year but the worse it has ever been is 77+ days but that was only once.

I have been reading up on it on other forums when women say if you are TTC to stop when ovulating because people thought it has caused miscarriages so if I was to start using it I think I would stop at ovulation to not take the risk.

I will have to wait for December to start taking it if I do as my new cycle already started on 30th. It's mad to think that my next cycle will actually be TTC :wacko:

Thank you, I will keep a look out for offers :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

My husband and I are moving in two weeks (moving into a two bedroom apartment so we'll have a nursery!!! :happydance: ) and as we're packing up our kitchen stuff, I made a comment that we should buy a liquor cabinet and build up a liquor collection since we got a really nice bar set as a wedding gift and it would be nice to use it! My husband's response was, "well really we can wait to do that, since you'll be pregnant soon and won't be able to drink anyway." <3

Its little moments like this that reaffirm that he is on board with this that make my day!!!


----------



## Zakir

I took a peek at the other side(ttc). It seems like such a hectic frantic place in comparison to here, I am so nervous about moving over. (I've never been good with change until the day after it happens lol.)
Is anyone else feeling as much nervousness as they are joy that our time for a new beginning is finally here?


----------



## Hollynesss

Totally agree with you, it is mass hysteria over there! Perhaps we could create a thread for us ladies to escape to when it gets overwhelming :)


----------



## Linnys vision

Hi I recently just joined the forms and after a discussion with the OH tonite we have agreed to start ttc at the end of dec and like many of you if af co-operates as I too have irregular cycles hope we all get the result we want xx :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Hollynesss said:


> Totally agree with you, it is mass hysteria over there! Perhaps we could create a thread for us ladies to escape to when it gets overwhelming :)

that sounds like a fab idea, it seems so crazy over there sometimes


----------



## jessicasmum

Hollynesss said:


> My husband and I are moving in two weeks (moving into a two bedroom apartment so we'll have a nursery!!! :happydance: ) and as we're packing up our kitchen stuff, I made a comment that we should buy a liquor cabinet and build up a liquor collection since we got a really nice bar set as a wedding gift and it would be nice to use it! My husband's response was, "well really we can wait to do that, since you'll be pregnant soon and won't be able to drink anyway." <3
> 
> Its little moments like this that reaffirm that he is on board with this that make my day!!!

Yay for moving to new place so you have a nursery :happydance: We moved to a 3 bedroom house a couple of months ago so we will have a room for a nursery too :D

I love when hubby says things in reference to TTC/babies :D


----------



## Zakir

EmmyReece said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you, it is mass hysteria over there! Perhaps we could create a thread for us ladies to escape to when it gets overwhelming :)
> 
> that sounds like a fab idea, it seems so crazy over there sometimesClick to expand...

Sounds great to me too:thumbup:


----------



## Zakir

Linnys vision said:


> Hi I recently just joined the forms and after a discussion with the OH tonite we have agreed to start ttc at the end of dec and like many of you if af co-operates as I too have irregular cycles hope we all get the result we want xx :)

Welcome Linnys vision. Just a few short weeks till then.:happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

Linnys vision said:


> Hi I recently just joined the forms and after a discussion with the OH tonite we have agreed to start ttc at the end of dec and like many of you if af co-operates as I too have irregular cycles hope we all get the result we want xx :)

Welcome, LinnysVision!! :flower:


----------



## LoveKin

Hollynesss, I love hearing comments from my husband about pregnancy and babies too. It makes it real that it could be happening very soon! My husband and I are both so excited to be parents and talk about it a lot (probably because I'm obsessing :) )

Zakir, I am so excited to start TTC but lately I have been feeling very nervous too. I am a bit worried about it possibly taking a while to conceive or finding there are issues. My excitement is definitely outweighing my anxiety but I can't help to think about what could happen.


----------



## Zakir

I know. It's so amazing to think that by this time next year we will all likely be showing off our baby bumps!


----------



## Linnys vision

Thanks guys, I know really excited now. My only worry is my cycles are so long and haven been confirming ovulation so the one time I will be doing that il be hoping I get pregnant ive started taking pregnacare conception are any of yous taking anything like that?


----------



## Zakir

I


----------



## Zakir

Linnys 
I have really long cycles as well and was prescribed a combination bcp to regulate it. Now I'm off after a year and a half and waiting to ovulate, If it doesn't happen then I will be going on to Agnes Castis to help regulate my cycle. Agnes Castis can take a while to work but I feel it is better for me to start there than to take any more prescriptions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jessicasmum

Linnys vision said:


> Thanks guys, I know really excited now. My only worry is my cycles are so long and haven been confirming ovulation so the one time I will be doing that il be hoping I get pregnant ive started taking pregnacare conception are any of yous taking anything like that?

I have long cycles too :(
Yes I have started taking pregnacare conception also :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Another one taking pregnacare conception here :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been on one today. Last week I had a bit of a freak out that I wouldn't want to bring a baby home to this house the way it is at the moment, so I've been changing things around in the front room. Today is the turn of the bathroom and airing cupboard. Hubby has just nipped to argos for me to collect a shelf unit for the bathroom to put towels and some toiletries on. And I've got a plan forming as to what we can do with the double bed in the spare bedroom when we need to turn it into a nursery. Busy, busy, busy, but I love it :happydance:


----------



## Linnys vision

It s kinda comforting to see people in the circumstance hope its all our month :) . Do any of yous have trouble with size of the pregnacare tablets im breaking mine im hopeless at swallowing tablets


----------



## EmmyReece

Linnys vision said:


> It s kinda comforting to see people in the circumstance hope its all our month :) . Do any of yous have trouble with size of the pregnacare tablets im breaking mine im hopeless at swallowing tablets

I have to drink a huge glass of squash with mine :dohh:


----------



## LilyValley

Hi everyone, 1 month! It's dragged but now it's almost here I'm scared! 

You know the saying "New house, new baby" - I hope it's true :) it was for me the first time. Don't think I can convince DH to move again to test that theory though somehow.

Think we'll be ntnp this time, ttc seems stressful and I know it was last time. Good idea to make a thread for us in the ttc section :).

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## Hollynesss

I can't believe how quickly it's coming!! AF is due in two weeks, and I REALLY hope it's my last one this year :D One if the girls who moved over in September just got her BFP and it makes me so excited for our time :D


----------



## schmetterling

It definitely is coming up fast! Not sure when to expect AF but I'm thinking in a week or so. Then we start...yikes. It's coming faster than I thought! I mean, I likely will ovulate end of November/beginning of December but I just now thought about the fact that we'll drop the condoms in a week or two. Crazy.


----------



## EmmyReece

Is anyone else feeling a bit overwhelmed at the thought of moving over to ttc? I know I haven't been waiting as long as some of you, but seriously I feel so nervous yet excited at the same time (it's just not in my system to ntnp so we'll be going all out next month) :blush:


----------



## LilyValley

EmmyReece said:


> Is anyone else feeling a bit overwhelmed at the thought of moving over to ttc? I know I haven't been waiting as long as some of you, but seriously I feel so nervous yet excited at the same time (it's just not in my system to ntnp so we'll be going all out next month) :blush:

:hugs: me! I'm feeling a bit freaked out as my DS is almost a year old and I can't imagine having 2 ATM. But it's definitely what we both want, I'd love for my babies to grow up close in age as then they'd always have a friend. I just remember how hard it was with a newborn but I loved every second and have been craving it back since my DS was about 6 months and able to crawl. 

And as for ntnp, I started out that way last time but by month two I was on with OPKs and temping. I bought so many OPKs in preparation and got my BFP in month 2! I can't do that this time; I realise how incredibly lucky we were to conceive so fast, the thought of doing all of that for any longer scares me. I know I'm not strong enough to do it, I'll be in pieces every time I have a negative test. So I'm going to hold back whilst going for it at the same time :shrug:.


----------



## Linnys vision

Im feeling very excited and a bit overwhelmed little butterfly feelings in my stomach when I think about it during the day. Im just curious how long is everyone s cycle and do you know for sure if u ovulate with the long cycles. Im due af in the next week or so making my cycle around 53 days long at around 37 days in noted cm which would suggest ov buy as I said in previous comment I haven't been charting to check on ov just hoping I am in dec thanks


----------



## EmmyReece

My last cycle was 178 days :nope: I know it's weight related so the plan is to carry on with the weight loss while ttc :blush:


----------



## Linnys vision

Your doing really well on your weight loss well done its not easy :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Linnys vision said:


> Your doing really well on your weight loss well done its not easy :)

Thank you :) I just need to keep my focus this time otherwise we'll never get a :bfp:


----------



## Linnys vision

;) and it will all pay off when you get your bfp x


----------



## Hollynesss

I've been so overwhelmed with school and moving I haven't really had a chance to REALLY let it sink in just how close it is. I keep thinking, "wow, one more cycle!" but it still doesn't feel 100% real. I think once we've moved in, and once my next big assignments are out of the way, then it will feel real :)

Definitely congrats on the weight loss! It really isn't easy, but every pound lost is a victory :flower:


----------



## LoveKin

It hasn't totally hit me yet either, hollynesss, but it really is so close! I go on my "babymoon" on Wednesday and I am super excited for that. Then it is a late Thanksgiving the week after we get back and December right after that!!

I ovulated on the 4th (I chart my bbt) so I am due for AF on the 20th. It's surreal that this is my last cycle of waiting. I keep reminding DH that we no longer need protection :) I should ovulate around December 9th if all is normal next cycle. 

Does anyone else know when they'll ovulate in December?


----------



## Teva

LoveKin,
The Babymoon sounds fun!

I was all set to be on the same cycle as you (ovulating the first week of Dec) but my opk tests weren't clearly positive so I'm not sure I ovulated "on time" this cycle. I temp too, so I should know in a few days if my temps go high. Hopefully, I'm still on track for early Dec TTC. Actually as soon as AF shows up, I'll consider myself actively tying. :)


----------



## Hollynesss

I just got a positive OPK today, so that puts AF due on the 23rd, and my next O around December 7th-ish :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Our brave, beautiful little man went to sleep on Tuesday. He was starting to get very weak and wobbly, and stopped eating, so we took him to the vet and he fell asleep in my arms, with hubby holding both of us. We're both completely devastated, it's so hard knowing he's gone. The house is too quiet and empty without him. We chose a casket for his ashes today, and we're going to get a picture to put on the wall in our study, where we spend most of our awake time. I'd like a collage picture, as we have so many lovely photos of him, and I don't think I could choose just one. He was our life, our baby, and I just miss him so much :cry:


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh sweetie, Im so, so sorry :( Huge hugs to you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I've been there, I know how much it hurts. Take comfort in knowing that you gave him the best, most loving home, and he lived his life to the fullest <3


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you Holly. We try and remind ourselves that we rescued him from what had been a very rough existence, from what they found at the rescue centre (old broken bones) and from the fact that he had what was probably post-traumatic epilepsy. He might have ended up either with a family who couldn't cope with his medical problems and been put to sleep, or spent the rest of his life in the shelter, but instead he was safe and happy and loved to bits, utterly spoiled, and as well-looked-after as we could possibly manage.

We only had a year and nine months with him, and he was too young for this to happen...it's no easier when they go when they're very old, of course, it's still the same loss, but it's at least somewhat expected, and a natural passing due to old age is perhaps less traumatic for the animal themselves and for their people than one caused by illness.

He just put his head down on my arm and drifted off, though, and it was better for him to go that way than in pain and distressed. At least he had his Mummy and Daddy with him. My Mum says he's with all our other animals who have passed. I'm not sure what I believe, but I'd like to think there's something of his essence around, and that he's happy and content. Whether that's here with us, or somewhere like the Rainbow Bridge, I don't know.


----------



## Hollynesss

<3 Beautifully said! It will get a little bit easier each day until you only think of him in fondness and love rather than sadness. That was a very peaceful way to go. He couldn't have been surrounded by more loving parents :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Eleflump: Really sorry for your loss :hugs: I know what a big part my pets have had in my life so I understand the sadness you feel. Also I like to think like your mum said that all past pets are up there together as friends, it makes me have that little bit of comfort to believe that this is true.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you, JessicasMum <3

We're just kind of drifting around at the moment...George gave us such a sense of purpose and structure, and now that's gone. Obviously we did ok before we had him, but while we had him a lot of what we did was defined by him and it felt so lovely to have this little creature living with us, someone who depended on us and who gave us unconditional love. 

I know it will get better with time...at the moment I feel wretched and I don't see how it's ever going to get easier, but I know that eventually it will.

It's sad that other people understand, because it means they've been through it too, but in a way it is nice that people do understand that he wasn't 'just a cat', that he was his own little person, a full member of our family, and that he was such a huge part of our lives.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Thank you, JessicasMum <3
> 
> We're just kind of drifting around at the moment...George gave us such a sense of purpose and structure, and now that's gone. Obviously we did ok before we had him, but while we had him a lot of what we did was defined by him and it felt so lovely to have this little creature living with us, someone who depended on us and who gave us unconditional love.
> 
> I know it will get better with time...at the moment I feel wretched and I don't see how it's ever going to get easier, but I know that eventually it will.
> 
> It's sad that other people understand, because it means they've been through it too, but in a way it is nice that people do understand that he wasn't 'just a cat', that he was his own little person, a full member of our family, and that he was such a huge part of our lives.

What a lovely name George, that was our cat's name also. They give so much love back don't they and it's like losing a close family member I know :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

George is a wonderful name for a cat :) That was the name they gave him at the shelter, and we briefly considered renaming him but any time we talked about him before we brought him home it was 'George', and he suited it so well that we kept it. Here he is:
 



Attached Files:







George1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









Photo0102.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0371.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Eleflump said:


> George is a wonderful name for a cat :) That was the name they gave him at the shelter, and we briefly considered renaming him but any time we talked about him before we brought him home it was 'George', and he suited it so well that we kept it. Here he is:

Gorgeous George, Lovely pictures.


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh my goodness, he is so cute!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

He was a beautiful boy...we were in love the second we set eyes on him. Definitely the most handsome cat I've ever seen in my life (of course I'm biased because I'm his Mummy, but I think I'm right!). I love the way he'd sometimes look really fierce and proud, and other times he just looked like the world's softest fluffball (which is what he was). Everyone who met him, from family and friends to the Avon lady and the vet, were all charmed to bits by him. And he was so gentle, he didn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He was always so eager to please and to give us love. Beautiful beautiful boy.


----------



## Hollynesss

This was my fat, happy bunny Jellybean that I lost about a year ago. 

View attachment 696555


Out of nowhere, she had a seizure, and even though we rushed her to the vet in less than 10 minutes, it was too late for them to do anything for her. She, too, went to sleep in my arms. After further examination, it turns out she was bitten by a black widow spider :cry: I still get sad when I think about her, but she brought so much joy to my life, and I know she lived a spoiled rotten, happy existence :) Her favorite thing in the world were bananas and yogurt drops. <3

We had a ton of pets growing up, so sadly I was exposed to the downside of owning pets quite early on. I love your mother's thinking, that all of our pets are together in another place, playing together and looking down on us with great fondness :)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

My heart goes out to you, MrsEleflump! Do something positive to honor George's memory, like the photo collage you spoke of. It will make you happy and bring you closure <3


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you Holly <3 What a beautiful bunny, she's absolutely gorgeous, and looks very well loved and cared for. That must have been so frightening and traumatic to have her get so ill so suddenly, I'm so sorry you and she had to go through that. It is awful to see our little ones suffering. It is nice to think that they are all somewhere nice playing together (though George didn't like other cats, but maybe he wouldn't mind so much if they were cats that also knew me and hubby).


----------



## EmmyReece

Mrs Eleflump I'm so, so sorry for your loss <3 :hugs:


----------



## schmetterling

I'm sorry as well for your loss. I can't imagine what you're going through but I hope you're able to find strength and comfort through this tough time.

I wanted to let you ladies know that af showed up today so I guess we are officially ttc though it will be a few weeks before I ovulate. I'll prob still hang around here until it gets closer to ovulation if you ladies don't mind. Anyone else about ready to have their last af pre-ttc?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you EmmyReece and Schmetterling :hugs: It's been a rough week, but the weepies are calming down a bit now and we're starting to sleep better. Still really heavy-hearted and sad, and there will definitely be more tears. I wrote an 11-page letter to him at the weekend, filled with his 'life story' and our memories and feelings. That really helped me, actually.


----------



## schmetterling

That's a great idea to write a letter! You will cherish it and hopefully someday can look back on those times with more joy than sadness.


----------



## Zakir

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Thank you EmmyReece and Schmetterling :hugs: It's been a rough week, but the weepies are calming down a bit now and we're starting to sleep better. Still really heavy-hearted and sad, and there will definitely be more tears. I wrote an 11-page letter to him at the weekend, filled with his 'life story' and our memories and feelings. That really helped me, actually.

&#128533;I'm so sorry about your kitty. I'm glad that you are starting to feel better though. Things like that only get easier with time and you are doing great. The letter you wrote to him was a really sweet thing to do.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so glad you're feeling better! :hugs: Each day it will get just a little bit easier. What a sweet way to remember him by writing a letter <3

Schmetterling, I am due for my *LAST* AF before TTC on the 23rd! :happydance: We are so very close!


----------



## schmetterling

Hollynesss said:


> I'm so glad you're feeling better! :hugs: Each day it will get just a little bit easier. What a sweet way to remember him by writing a letter <3
> 
> Schmetterling, I am due for my *LAST* AF before TTC on the 23rd! :happydance: We are so very close!

Yay!! That's less than 2 weeks away :) It's actually really weird because I don't feel any different yet. Maybe because I'm not close to ovulating yet so it still feels like there is a wait involved until we try. I'm sure it will sink in soon enough! I'm so excited!


----------



## Zakir

Dazed and confused. Moving over early to ntnp. My husband completely took me by surprise. Apparently he does not recollect anything about our plans to ease our way to the other side now he says no pom no condoms or anything. He said he's still scared but he knows that's just natural. It's too shocking. And I'm so happy!!


----------



## schmetterling

Yay! That's so exciting!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi ladies may i join? I had a miscarriage on halloween day and well i still grieve but not much it happens for a reason. And well im waiting to. TTC to get my cycles ready to try again. Hopefully my mestrual comes sometimes soon


----------



## jessicasmum

My plans changed again :blush: as was hoping to start TTC xmas day then hubby said new years day but as Friday night (Friday just gone) we are TTC now!!! :happydance: I can never stick to a plan :haha:

Not long now for everyone :happydance: 
Emmy: just realised from your ticker that you start TTC on hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary :D


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> My plans changed again :blush: as was hoping to start TTC xmas day then hubby said new years day but as Friday night (Friday just gone) we are TTC now!!! :happydance: I can never stick to a plan :haha:
> 
> Not long now for everyone :happydance:
> Emmy: just realised from your ticker that you start TTC on hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary :D

:happydance: brilliant news hun, lots and lots of :dust:

Lol happy anniversary and birthday to your hubby for then :winkwink:


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> My plans changed again :blush: as was hoping to start TTC xmas day then hubby said new years day but as Friday night (Friday just gone) we are TTC now!!! :happydance: I can never stick to a plan :haha:
> 
> Not long now for everyone :happydance:
> Emmy: just realised from your ticker that you start TTC on hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary :D
> 
> :happydance: brilliant news hun, lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Lol happy anniversary and birthday to your hubby for then :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: Looking at your ticker scares me to think how close it is and I have only got him a card for both :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> Thank you :flower: Looking at your ticker scares me to think how close it is and I have only got him a card for both :haha:

:rofl: I'd get searching then ;)


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower: Looking at your ticker scares me to think how close it is and I have only got him a card for both :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I'd get searching then ;)Click to expand...

Lol was meant to be getting him fifa 14 but he would have his bloody birthday in Christmas month :haha: I think I should suggested he should have a 2nd birthday (like the queen) earlier in the year when we can afford presents :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> Lol was meant to be getting him fifa 14 but he would have his bloody birthday in Christmas month :haha: I think I should suggested he should have a 2nd birthday (like the queen) earlier in the year when we can afford presents :rofl:

I like that idea :winkwink:

In all seriousness, amazon might be worth a shot as more often than not they're cheaper than game etc


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Lol was meant to be getting him fifa 14 but he would have his bloody birthday in Christmas month :haha: I think I should suggested he should have a 2nd birthday (like the queen) earlier in the year when we can afford presents :rofl:
> 
> I like that idea :winkwink:
> 
> In all seriousness, amazon might be worth a shot as more often than not they're cheaper than game etcClick to expand...

Yeah I tend to get most things from amazon, just having a look around at moment cheapest I have found it was at grainger games for £38.99, not saving hardly anything really.


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely not much of a saving there :( can't think of anywhere else where you're likely to get it cheaper


----------



## jessicasmum

I know, gets on my nerves how expensive they are just for one game and my daughter is also wanting a PS3 for Christmas too so double trouble with expensive with the games.


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy to say that i took a hpt test amd its still positive but faint already not as dark as the previous one i took after days of miscarriage....hopefully its negative by next week


----------



## Hollynesss

Zakir and JessicasMum, many congratulations!!! I wish you a speedy TTC journey, and the rest of us gals will see you soon! :D

Jalanis, I am so sorry for your loss :( You are more than welcome to join us! I hope things get better for you :flower:


----------



## Jalanis22

Hollynesss said:


> Zakir and JessicasMum, many congratulations!!! I wish you a speedy TTC journey, and the rest of us gals will see you soon! :D
> 
> Jalanis, I am so sorry for your loss :( You are more than welcome to join us! I hope things get better for you :flower:

Thanks alot! hopefully i get my :bfp: quick....when i was pregnant...it didnt take me long...within the first try i came out....


----------



## Zakir

Hollynesss said:


> Zakir and JessicasMum, many congratulations!!! I wish you a speedy TTC journey, and the rest of us gals will see you soon! :D
> 
> Jalanis, I am so sorry for your loss :( You are more than welcome to join us! I hope things get better for you :flower:

Thanks so much OH and I are taking it easy. Hoping for a bfp by my birthday in May :thumbup:


----------



## Hollynesss

Nice! I'm hoping for a BFP by my birthday, too, December 20th! :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

I know dr told me to wait for my cycle but tomorrow i finally get to see my HUBS and well today i had a bit of CM. Yesterday i had a super super faint positive....do u guys think im being fertile already?


----------



## jessicasmum

Hollynesss said:


> Zakir and JessicasMum, many congratulations!!! I wish you a speedy TTC journey, and the rest of us gals will see you soon! :D
> 
> Jalanis, I am so sorry for your loss :( You are more than welcome to join us! I hope things get better for you :flower:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Zakir said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Zakir and JessicasMum, many congratulations!!! I wish you a speedy TTC journey, and the rest of us gals will see you soon! :D
> 
> Jalanis, I am so sorry for your loss :( You are more than welcome to join us! I hope things get better for you :flower:
> 
> Thanks so much OH and I are taking it easy. Hoping for a bfp by my birthday in May :thumbup:Click to expand...

My birthday also May :thumbup: so really hope I don't have to wait that long for bfp


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Jalanis22 said:


> I know dr told me to wait for my cycle but tomorrow i finally get to see my HUBS and well today i had a bit of CM. Yesterday i had a super super faint positive....do u guys think im being fertile already?

Probably! I had a MC the first time I fell pregnant but then conceived straight away the next cycle without waiting. I have a little girl now to show for it. If you're comfortable about trying now then go for it!


I'm due to ovulate in the next few days, so in about a week and a half we can ditch the condoms for the foreseeable future. So excited for December now :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Just over 2 weeks to go :happydance: I seriously can't wait to get over to ttc and if it wasn't for the fact that I don't know where I am in my cycle we'd be moving over there now :rofl:

I've gone on a mad cleaning spree this morning, downstairs has been swept and mopped, clothes put away, dog toys put away. Think I might treat myself to a soak in the bath after lunch ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive been havin CM the past days abd yesterday we Bd so hopefully....we just tried once so far.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmph, I'm 6dpo today and just found I'm spotting really heavily :( My LP sucks. I wondered why I was so horribly emotional and grumpy last night - I don't usually get the emotional side of PMS any more.

We have George's ashes back with us now. It's nothing like the same, obviously, but it's nice to know he's still with us in a way. Me and hubby still talk to him and we give the casket he's in (a wooden cat, curled up asleep) a little stroke every now and then. 

This time next week I'll have had my obstetrician appointment. I'm getting more nervous about it, I hope he's nice. 

The other pressing thing I need to do is shed some poundage. I've been craving sugar so badly the last few weeks, I think it's a combination of stress, sadness, and cold weather. I've put on a few lb on top of what I'd aimed to lose by now. I need to be really strict with myself but am not doing very well with it.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm glad you have a piece of George with you! <3 His sweet memory will live on :)

A few other girls talked about vitamin B for lengthening luteal phase, and also red raspberry leaf tea. It may help a bit!

AF should be here any day now, and then I suppose its off to TTC!! How close is everyone else to moving over?


----------



## LoveKin

Back from vacation and CD 1 of TTC!!! 

Mrs Eleflump, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :( 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello!

Mrs Eleflump, I'm so sorry about your sweet cat :( It's so hard to lose a pet.

I've been hanging out with the February group on and off, but my husband and I realized that we didn't really have any reason to continue putting things off, and we're going on a nice vacation next month and don't really want to deal with preventing pregnancy, so we thought we might as well just see what happens. I hope I'm not the only one who's as terrified as she is excited!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, MrsKChicago! :flower:

Well ladies, today is CD1 for me!!! :happydance: I'm still going to hang out in WTT until closer to ovulation, but this is it.....many long years of waiting, and this will be our first cycle TTC!!! I am absolutely excited and terrified! 

I can't wait to see all of us over there! :D


----------



## schmetterling

Yay Hollynesss! Congrats! I've been over there a bit and am mostly hanging out in the group for breastfeeding while ttc. I'm cd 12 today but not expecting ovulation for a couple weeks yet (but who knows, I've only had 2 cycles so far since they came back while bf). Hope we all get bfp's soon! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Woohoo Holly, so excited for you :D I've still got this AF (which hasn't quite properly shown up yet, I'm still spotting :growlmad:) and the next one, and then we'll be heading over too :happydance: Hopefully by the time I'm over there, you'll be in first tri; I'll catch up to you there ;)


----------



## Hollynesss

I was worried that my husband was going to say that we should wait until my December AF, but I was pleasantly surprised that he's on board this cycle :happydance: I can't wait to see you all over there!!

This was a weird AF for me, usually I spot for at least 1-2 days before she shows up, but this one was just BAM there yesterday morning! (tmi, sorry!)


----------



## LoveKin

Hollynesss, that is so exciting!! As long as everything goes to plan, we should ovulate around the same time! I was also just looking through this thread and realized our birthdays are only a day apart. We really are in the same boat :) 

I'm more ecstatic than ever! It's hard to believe we could be finding out we're expecting in only a few weeks!


----------



## Hollynesss

LoveKin said:


> Hollynesss, that is so exciting!! As long as everything goes to plan, we should ovulate around the same time! I was also just looking through this thread and realized our birthdays are only a day apart. We really are in the same boat :)
> 
> I'm more ecstatic than ever! It's hard to believe we could be finding out we're expecting in only a few weeks!

That's awesome, LoveKin!!! I'm hoping for the best birthday gift ever :D


----------



## Hollynesss

I created a thread over in TTC for the WTT graduates! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=13 Please come join as soon as you can!! Feel free to come on over now, since December is only SIX DAYS away!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

My appointment went very well yesterday - I just have to let him know when I get my :bfp:, and then after the 20-week scan I will have another scan every 4 weeks until the birth, to check on heartbeat and growth. Also extra-careful monitoring for pre-eclampsia, as since my Mum had it, I'm at increased risk over and above the 'first baby' risk. I didn't know that :dohh:

Anyway, he was lovely and I'm happy to have him as my obstetrician! :happydance:

AF showed her face properly this morning, after 8 days of spotting. So Just this AF to go, and then on my next CD1 I will be moving over! I'm going to be so impatient this month. I've finally found my motivation to diet, though, so I am sticking to it and trying to lose a good few lb (sensibly!) so I can wear my normal clothes a bit longer after :bfp: time ;)


----------



## schmetterling

Hollynesss, that link isn't working for me but I'd like to join the thread! :)


----------



## Hollynesss

MrsEleflump, I'm ecstatic to hear that!!! I am so happy for you, love :) It should make it a bit easier for you knowing you are in good hands!

Schmetterling, I will find the thread and fix it, that is so weird! I copied and pasted right from the web browser.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Holly :D

The link doesn't work for me either, it takes me to a 'create new thread' page in the TTC board. Weird! Is it ok if I sneak in early when it's up and running? :ninja:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Here it is ladies: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2071031-wtt-graduates-thread-3-a.html

See you over there soon, AF is due any day now and then we're officially TTC :happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

Thank you, Tigerlily!! And yes, of course MrsEleflump!! I haven't posted much in it yet, I've been super busy and haven't been able to spend much time on here at all.


----------



## Hollynesss

Happy December, ladies!! I hope all of your WTT journeys are coming to a happy end :D


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh good luck guys!!!


----------

